# Chubman Döbelist 2022



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

Willkommen zur Studie von Lebensweisen und Fressgewohnheiten des Döbels!
Für eine Chub Studie möchte ich Euch für 2022 gern zu einer Art Studien Contest einladen.
Dieser Contest beginnt am 01.01.2022 und endet am 31.12.2022 zu 24.00 Uhr.

Wie geht es, wie läuft es?
Gewertet werden die 5 größten, gefangenen Dickköpfe.
Ob mit Kunst,- oder Naturköder. Größere Fische werden immer gegen den kleinsten in der persönlichen Serie getauscht.
Pro cm gibt es einen Punkt. Beispiel: ein 41er wären somit 41 Punkte.
Dazu kommen noch pro Methode einmalig je Methode 10 Extrapunkte.

Die Methoden wären:
Pose( mit Pose und Friedfischköder)
Grund(auf Grund mit Friedfischköder)
Blechköder (Spinner, Chatterbaits usw.)
Wobbler (egal ob Cranks, Twitchbaits usw.)
Gummis (egal welche Gummiköderarten)
Fliegen (ob Trocken, Nassfliegen, Nymphen,... ob an Spinn,- oder Fliegenrute)

Somit wären also insgesamt 60 Extrapunkte möglich.
Die Regeln sind einfach!
Seid ehrlich und fair!
Keine blutigen Fische!
Faires Fischhandling:
 - schnelle Bilder
- feuchtes Maßband oder Measure Mat
- oder Abhakmatte
-oder feuchtes Gras
- Wichtig - keine Fische im Dreck.

Sollten Messbilder nicht möglich sein, kann man es auch ausrechnen, ungefähr. Fischwohl und Ehrlichkeit gehen vor!
Bitte zu den Fängen noch immer Köder/Methodenart mit angeben.

Dankeschön
Als sogenannte Dankeschöns gibt es von mir gesponsort ein feines Dankeschön für den "Erstplazierten", dazu noch extra für den größten Dickkopf, sowie zwei kleinere "Dankeschöns" für den Zweit,- und Drittplazierten.
Vielleicht steigen ja sogar noch Boardsponsoren ein, wäre schön aber nicht nötig.

Also werte Boardfreunde, pepe56 und ich würden uns über eine rege Teilnahme freuen.

Seid uns allerseits lieb gegrüßt!
Aktueller Stand:







XP  = X Punkt Pose
XG  = X Punkte Grund
XGu = X Punkte Gummiköder
XH  = X Punkte Hardbaits
XB  = X Punkte Blechköder
XF  = X Punkte Fliege( o.ä.)


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2021)

Mal sehen.



PS: Wie viele darf man denn insgesamt melden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2021)

Moment.
Edit.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moment.


Warum nicht, bei den "Nachbarn" geht dies ja auch und das seit Jahren. Dies aber ist ja eine Art Döbel Studie samt Dankeschöns als Anerkennung für das Mitmachen meinerseits.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Wie viele darf man denn insgesamt melden?


So viele Du magst. Aber gewertet werden nur die 5 Größten, jedoch jederzeit austauschbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2021)

Achso. Nur 5.
Ich dachte wenn man 67 Döbel mit je 20cm meldet, hat man 1340 Punkte?

Die Metoden sagen mir nicht zu bzw. passen nicht in meinen Plan für's nächste Jahr.
Ich verfolge das hier aber mit.


----------



## Kizzo40 (6. Dezember 2021)

Also ich habe zwar nur 2 Bäche an denen ich je 5 mal im Jahr Fischen darf hab dort aber einige Döbel gefangen, worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe da ich seit ca 15 Jahren keine mehr hatte. Würde aber dennoch gerne teilnehmen.


----------



## feko (6. Dezember 2021)

Und was ist mit denen die im Dreck fotografiert werden bzw dann als Suppe enden?
Sind die ausgeschlossen? 
Und wirklich nur Döbel? 
Der Aland hat doch auch einen dicken Kopf


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Der Aland hat doch auch einen dicken Kopf



Die kann man gut unterscheiden.


----------



## feko (6. Dezember 2021)

In der Suppe nicht vermute ich


----------



## rippi (6. Dezember 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen die im Dreck fotografiert werden bzw dann als Suppe enden?
> Sind die ausgeschlossen?
> Und wirklich nur Döbel?
> Der Aland hat doch auch einen dicken Kopf


Die Art der Verwertung spielt keine Rolle und soll auch nicht zum Thema werden. Fische im Dreck(damit ist nicht Kescher gemeint) werden nicht gewertet. 

WICHTIG 
Das ist rechtlich keine Art Wettbewerb sondern lediglich eine Studie mit Belohnung der Teilnahme meinerseits!


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schön - für wissenschaftliche Studien bin ich gerne zu haben...


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2021)

Aber noch eine Frage zu den Regeln für die Extrapunkte der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung:
Ich fange 5 große Dickköpfe auf Gummi ->10 Extrapunkte
Und ich fange kleinere Döbel, die nicht in die Wertung kommen, aber auf andere Köder/Methoden.
Bekomme ich dafür auch Extrapunkte?
Oder müssen die Wertungszentimeter mit unterschiedlichen Baits gekeschert werden?


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2021)

Ach so, fast vergessen: ich würde mich freuen, wenn Pepe56 mindestens einen der Wertungsfische mit einer geschenkten Spinnrute auf Wobbler fängt. Dafür lobe ich eine Extra-Anerkennung aus.


----------



## rippi (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe sowas kommt auch noch für Ostseeschnäpel und Maifisch.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber noch eine Frage zu den Regeln für die Extrapunkte der wissenschaftlichen Erhebung:
> Ich fange 5 große Dickköpfe auf Gummi ->10 Extrapunkte
> Und ich fange kleinere Döbel, die nicht in die Wertung kommen, aber auf andere Köder/Methoden.
> Bekomme ich dafür auch Extrapunkte?
> Oder müssen die Wertungszentimeter mit unterschiedlichen Baits gekeschert werden?


Sehr gute Frage und nach Beratung gilt: Fang ist Fang! Sollten die X Fänge kleiner sein denn Deine Wertungsfische, so bleiben dennoch die Extrapunkte. 

Sind auch wichtige Aspekte zwecks Fressverhalten unterschiedlicher Stadien und somit Größen der Dickköpfe.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Willkommen zur Studie von Lebensweisen und Fressgewohnheiten des Döbels!
> Für eine Chub Studie möchte ich Euch für 2022 gern zu einer Art Studien Contest einladen.
> Dieser Contest beginnt am 01.01.2022 und endet am 31.12.2022 zu 24.00 Uhr.
> Anmeldeschluss ist der 31.12.`21  00 Uhr.
> ...


Also ich wäre gern dabei 2022.


----------



## Bilch (6. Dezember 2021)

Bin dabei  

Eine Frage aber: ich entnehme meine gefangenen Fische - erlauben die Regel solche Fangfotos?


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> 
> Eine Frage aber: ich entnehme meine gefangenen Fische - erlauben die Regel solche Fangfotos?


Release oder Verwertung werden nicht thematisiert. Hauptsache keine blutigen Bilder oder Küchenfotos.


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2021)

Sehr interessante Idee, ich werd das Event auf jeden Fall aufmerksam verfolgen.


----------



## thanatos (7. Dezember 2021)

Ja ich werde es auch verfolgen - mit machen nicht - ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben 
noch keinen gefangen und soll´s auch bleiben - wo die in Brandenburg zu finden sind 
würde mich schon interessieren .


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> wo die in Brandenburg zu finden sind
> würde mich schon interessieren .


PN ist raus. 

Ganz Allgemein: Im Grunde kann man die Johnnies neben den Grossen Strömen Elbe und Oder in den beiden brandenburgischen Flussystemen von Spree und Havel sowie ihren Nebenflüssen punktuell antreffen.
Das Fischartenkataster Brandenburg Stand 2011 verrät, dass Döbel in 21% der Untersuchungsstellen nachgewiesen wurden. Das ist seltener als die meisten (Angel)Fischarten, aber immer noch häufiger als zB. Aland, Bachforelle, Giebel oder Rapfen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rippi (7. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> PN ist raus.
> 
> Ganz Allgemein: Im Grunde kann man die Johnnies neben den Grossen Strömen Elbe und Oder in den beiden brandenburgischen Flussystemen von Spree und Havel sowie ihren Nebenflüssen punktuell antreffen.
> Das Fischartenkataster Brandenburg Stand 2011 verrät, dass Döbel in 21% der Untersuchungsstellen nachgewiesen wurden. Das ist seltener als die meisten (Angel)Fischarten, aber immer noch häufiger als zB. Aland, Bachforelle, Giebel oder Rapfen.
> ...


Und wo sind die guten Äschenflüsse in Brandenburg?


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Und wo sind die guten Äschenflüsse in Brandenburg?


Man munkelt, das es weit, weit, im Ultima Thule Brandenburgs welche geben soll, hinter den Fiebersümpfen und den verfluchten Hochflächen. Ich konnte es noch nicht überprüfen, denn dort sollen auch Krokolisken, Harpyien und marodierende Banden von Bilwismenschen die Einöde durchstreifen.
Eines Tages werde ich meinen Ranzen schnüren, meinen Reitfrosch satteln und auf der Suche nach den Thymianduftenden in diese gefährlichen Landstriche aufbrechen.
Gruoze,
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (7. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Und wo sind die guten Äschenflüsse in Brandenburg?


Angeblich sollen die Äschen dieselben Gewässer bewohnen wie die legendären Moorforellen


----------



## andyblub (7. Dezember 2021)

Cool! Mitlesen werde ich in jedem Fall, mal sehen, ob ich ein paar Schöne beisteuern kann.
Bzgl. der Kategorien würde ich ggf. noch überlegen, das weite Feld der Naturköder nach Methode zu unterteilen (etwas Ausgewogenheit zu den zahlreichen Spinnköderkategorien). In den Sinn kämen mir z.B.:

Grund / Futterkorb
Pose / Treibpose
Schwimmbrot / Toast / anderer Oberflächenköder


----------



## rippi (7. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen die Äschen dieselben Gewässer bewohnen wie die legendären Moorforellen


In kleinen Waldbächen, Mooren und Waldseen? Das bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht sollten wir, um rustaweli s thread nicht zu derailen, bevor es so richtig angefangen hat, uns auf Themenfisch konzentrieren und Lebensweise und Vorkommen von Aeschen, Moorforellen und anderen Laichräubern/Schädlingen in den Hintergrund stellen.
Ausserhalb des Ükels liest man so wenig von der Döbelhatz, Ich wäre sehr gespannt, wie, an welchen Gewässern und Swims und womit die Kunstköderenthusiasten den Johnnies nachstellen.


----------



## rippi (7. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausserhalb des Ükels liest man so wenig von der Johnniehatz, Ich wäre sehr gespannt, wie, an welchen Gewässern und Swims und womit die Kunstköderenthusiasten den Johnnies nachstellen.


Ich werde es mit Schaumstoff probieren. Und dafür den Fliegen extra Punkt reklamieren.

Dem ganzen Rest stimme ich nicht zu.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Harpyien


Deren Gefährlichkeit wird erheblich überschätzt - ich hab eine zuhause.. .


Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wäre sehr gespannt, wie, an welchen Gewässern und Swims und womit die Kunstköderenthusiasten den Johnnies nachstellen.


Stimmt...
Hier könnte man ja mal mit völlig unükeligen Methoden...
4er Hornet ist nicht unbedingt schlechter als Sandwichtoast...


----------



## rustaweli (7. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir, um rustaweli s thread nicht zu derailen, bevor es so richtig angefangen hat, uns auf Themenfisch konzentrieren und Lebensweise und Vorkommen von Aeschen, Moorforellen und anderen Laichräubern/Schädlingen in den Hintergrund stellen.
> Ausserhalb des Ükels liest man so wenig von der Döbelhatz, Ich wäre sehr gespannt, wie, an welchen Gewässern und Swims und womit die Kunstköderenthusiasten den Johnnies nachstellen.


Hast schon Recht, aber bis jetzt sehe ich es noch gelassen. Methodenbeschreibung, leichtes Abdriften, Schabernack... Solange wir immer zum Wesentlichen rückkehren und ich noch durchblicke um dann immer die Liste zu aktualisieren.


----------



## rustaweli (7. Dezember 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Cool! Mitlesen werde ich in jedem Fall, mal sehen, ob ich ein paar Schöne beisteuern kann.
> Bzgl. der Kategorien würde ich ggf. noch überlegen, das weite Feld der Naturköder nach Methode zu unterteilen (etwas Ausgewogenheit zu den zahlreichen Spinnköderkategorien). In den Sinn kämen mir z.B.:
> 
> Grund / Futterkorb
> ...


Ich denke das dies nur zur Verklomplizierung beiträgt, auch wenn ich Deinen Ansatz verstehe. 
Auch kein Problem hier bißl per Berichte in die Tiefe zu gehen. 
Noch tiefer und bei den absoluten Profis geht es dann im Ükel zwecks friedlichen Methoden.


----------



## rustaweli (7. Dezember 2021)

Der Chubman hat es tatsächlich auf die Anglerboard Startseite geschafft, unterlegt mit einem Bild durch die Redaktion! 
Wahnsinn und auch hier ein "Danke" dafür!


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich melde mich hiermit mal an, bevor ich das später, nachdem ich geboostert bin, vergesse.

rippi Du solltest den Schaumstoffwürfel aber mit Airbrush verschönern, damit er natürlicher wirkt!
Spüh ihn doch so an, dass er als Tulip durchgeht. Schwimmende Tulip-Würfel haben die Johnnies noch nicht erlebt, das wird *der* Erfolgsköder!


----------



## Minimax (7. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Schwimmende Tulip-Würfel haben die Johnnies noch nicht erlebt, das wird *der* Erfolgsköder!


Angebratenes Tulip schwimmt. Das kann u.U. nützlich sein.


----------



## tibulski (13. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

tolle Idee. Ich hau mal einen raus .... Da der aber weder in 2022 gefangen wurde, noch ich den gemessen habe, dient der nur der Motivation. Ich war nie scharf auf die Jungs, habe die aber immer wieder als Beifang beim Forellen- und Äschenfischen. Und wenn man es mal gezielt drauf anlegt, sind die (zumindest mit der Fliege) nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich schwieriger zu fangen als Äschen- oder Forellen. Wenn ich das nächste Jahr was fange, stelle ich es gerne ein ...


----------



## rustaweli (13. Dezember 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> tolle Idee. Ich hau mal einen raus .... Da der aber weder in 2022 gefangen wurde, noch ich den gemessen habe, dient der nur der Motivation. Ich war nie scharf auf die Jungs, habe die aber immer wieder als Beifang beim Forellen- und Äschenfischen. Und wenn man es mal gezielt drauf anlegt, sind die (zumindest mit der Fliege) nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich schwieriger zu fangen als Äschen- oder Forellen. Wenn ich das nächste Jahr was fange, stelle ich es gerne ein ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392841


Top und schönes Bild! 
Passend zum letzten Satz hab ich da auch noch eine Änderung im Sinn. 
Glaube der Chubman wird doch offen laufen. So können auch jederzeit Zufallsfänge gepostet werden oder Mancher entdeckt erst später Spots oder Freude an der vielseitigen Döbelpirsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2021)

Also zählen nicht nur 4 x mit der Spinnrute gefangene Döbel und nur 1 x alle mit sonstigen Methoden gefangenen?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. Dezember 2021)

Der Döbel ist nicht gerade mein Lieblingsfisch, lässt sich als Beifang aber nicht vermeiden. Und in unseren Gewässern hier schwimmen richtig dicke Döbel herum. Dieses Jahr hatte ich auch im See einen mit dem Method-Feeder erwischt. Darum werde ich gerne an dieser Studie teilnehmen.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also zählen nicht nur 4 x mit der Spinnrute gefangene Döbel und nur 1 x alle mit sonstigen Methoden gefangenen?


Die Regeln bleiben wie gehabt. Nur wird man wahrscheinlich jederzeit mitmachen können. 
Es zählen alle größeren Fünf, egal wie gefangen. Zusätzlich eben noch mit Möglichkeit von X Punkten, wie beschrieben und dies bleibt.


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2021)

Könnte es nicht auch noch eine Extrabepunktung für wichtige Informationen zum Döbel, wie der Etymologie des Döbelbegriffs und über die Entstehung des Begriff Aitel geben?


----------



## rustaweli (14. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht auch noch eine Extrabepunktung für wichtige Informationen zum Döbel, wie der Etymologie des Döbelbegriffs und über die Entstehung des Begriff Aitel geben?


Nein, außer es wird wissenschaftlich die genetische Verwandtschaft zwischen Alet und der MoFo belegt.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich übe schon mal…


----------



## Andreas/HAL (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich melde mich hiermit an. Sollte eigentlich klappen mit ein paar Döbeln aus der Saale nächstes Jahr, allein die Größe bleibt spannend.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2021)

Andreas/HAL schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hiermit an. Sollte eigentlich klappen mit ein paar Döbeln aus der Saale nächstes Jahr, allein die Größe bleibt spannend.


Döbel sind bei mir auch kein Problem. 
Aber da können auch alle Größen dabei sein.
Ich würde sagen Massenhaft bis ca. 20 cm,viele bis 30, einige bis 40cm.
Seltener 40+.
Sehr selten über 50cm aber möglich und eventuell noch größer .


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2021)

Andreas/HAL schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hiermit an. Sollte eigentlich klappen mit ein paar Döbeln aus der Saale nächstes Jahr, allein die Größe bleibt spannend.


Freut mich, Andreas! Gruß von einem, der in HaNeu aufgewachsen ist,


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Und wo sind die guten Äschenflüsse in Brandenburg?


Habe mich mal kundig gemacht und rumgefragt - gibt es hier in Brandenburg an fast jedem Graben und 
Wäldchen , an Flüssen natürlich auch - auf mein Rundschreiben wurde ich aber mehrmals darauf hingewiesen 
" Esche schreibt man mit *E *" .


----------



## rippi (24. Dezember 2021)

Wie sieht es mit Erlen aus? Ich hatte mal einen Boraras naevus Zuchtansatz hinbekommen, den ich durch Zugabe von 50 Erlenzapfen in einem 25er realisiert habe. Sehr spannend.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2021)

Bevor es in ein paar Stunden beginnt: 
Es bleibt bei der Entscheidung zwecks Offenheit. Jeder kann jederzeit einsteigen und Fänge melden. 
Eine Liste werde ich monatlich erstellen, bzw. aktualisieren. 

Guten Rutsch allerseits und viel Freude im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

37er auf 4,8“ FSI


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> 37er auf 4,8“ FSI
> Anhang anzeigen 396773


First Catch - Glückwunsch, gönne es Dir! Bei mir ist dieses Jahr bisher alles wie verwunschen, nix ging bisher. Dickes Petri!


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

Aber ein 4,8er Impact erstaunt mich gerade schon. Kleiner ES ok, hätte ich auch schon das Glück, sogar gezielt. Aber 4,8er - Hut ab!


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber ein 4,8er Impact erstaunt mich gerade schon. Kleiner ES ok, hätte ich auch schon das Glück, sogar gezielt. Aber 4,8er - Hut ab!


War auf meine Zettis aus, aber bei kaltem Wasser ist bigger better.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Wie nochmal?
5 Döbel melden. Fangmethode egal ja?
Also 5 x mit Feederrute geht oder 5 x mit Spinnrute oder 5 x mal mit Pose oder alles durcheinander natürlich auch ja?


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie nochmal?
> 5 Döbel melden. Fangmethode egal ja?
> Also 5 x mit Feederrute geht oder 5 x mit Spinnrute oder 5 x mal mit Pose oder alles durcheinander natürlich auch ja?


Geht alles und Größere können jederzeit gegen Kleinere getauscht werden. Egal wie oft mit welcher Methode gefangen. Mit den verschieden Methoden kann man halt jeweils 10 Extrapunkte machen, aber die gibt es je Methode nur einmal. Also kannst ruhig 10 oder mehr mit Flocke fangen und es werden die größten 5 gewertet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob Bilder mit Maßband hier so reinpassen.
Wie will man aber sonst die Länge überprüfen?


----------



## hanzz (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob Bilder mit Maßband hier so reinpassen.
> Wie will man aber sonst die Länge überprüfen?


Vertrauen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Ok.
Ich schicke die Bilder mit Maßband an Rusty per PN.
Kann er ja dann in die Wertung einpflegen.
Erstmal die ohne Maßband.

42cm





43cm


----------



## feko (23. Januar 2022)

Superschöne Flossen hat er


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Vertrauen


Ich appelliere da auch zu allererst an die Ehrlichkeit. Mit Scale Bildern hab ich persönlich kein Problem. Zur Not eben bei Unstimmigkeiten per PN an mich. Bei kuriosen Daten gibt es ja noch Anhaltspunkte wie Köder, siehe Gert, Posen, siehe Prof, Ruten, Finger, Gräser, Maschenweiten usw usf.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ich schicke die Bilder mit Maßband an Rusty per PN.
> Kann er ja dann in die Wertung einpflegen.
> Erstmal die ohne Maßband.
> ...


Sehr schön und auch hier dicke Petris! Schön das Du dabei bist!


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

Mit den PN Bildern hat unser Prof bisher bei 5 Dickköpfen 225 Punkte plus 10 Extrapunkte für die Methode. Chapeau, also bisher 235! 
Unser Gert 37 + 10X, also 47. 
Wie gesagt, immer zum neuen Monat erstelle ich eine aktuelle, transparente Liste.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Posenmontage und Grundmontage sind doch zwei Methoden, richtig?


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

Yep...richtig.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Posenmontage und Grundmontage sind doch zwei Methoden, richtig?





Gert-Show schrieb:


> Yep...richtig.



Und was ist mit dem laying on bzw. stret pegging rig?


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

What?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Float ledgering mach ich auch noch demnächst.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

Ihr wieder...


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

Ich muss aber sagen, das rustaweli 's  Unternehmung mit seiner deutlichen Betonung des Kunstköderangelns auf Döbel sehr reizvoll finde. Bisher waren Gummi, Blech und Feder für mich auf der Suche nach meinem Lieblingsfisch wenn auch nicht tabu, aber doch jenseits meines anglerischen Horizontes.
Wobei natürlich bekannt ist, daß dem großkopfigen Tausendsassa mit Kunstködern und aktiven Methoden seit langem schon sehr erfolgreich nachgestellt wird.
Vielleicht sollte ich das auch einmal versuchen, allein um mir selbst zu beweisen, daß ich den Johnnies mit jeder Methode nachgestellt habe.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das auch einmal versuchen,


Und um Erfahrungen zu sammeln - jagende Döbel verhalten sich anders als sammelnde und es sind meist die größten Exemplare im Swim.


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> jagende Döbel verhalten sich anders als sammelnde und es sind meist die größten Exemplare im Swim


Magst du vielleicht ganz grob die grundlegenden Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Charakteren erläutern - also abgesehen davon, dass die einen sammeln und die anderen jagen? In meinem Swim kommen definitiv dicke Exemplare vor, aber mit meinen friedfischigen Methoden gingen mir immer nur die kleineren Exemplare ans Band. Vielleicht liegt genau da des Pudels Kern.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Januar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt genau da des Pudels Kern.


Möglich... .
Früher, also in der guten alten Zeit )), als es noch große Schwärme zu beobachten gab, habe ich oft auf Sicht geangelt.
Da konnte ich sehr oft zusehen wie sich kleine, mittlere und große Tiere um das Futter balgten - nur die fünf sechs RICHTIG großen Fische waren ausschließlich damit beschäftigt die durch mein Futter abgelenkten 10cm Fischlein zu jagen.
Für mich sind D-fische oberhalb von ca. 65cm reine Räuber, die Kleinigkeiten oftmals selbst dann ignorieren, wenn sie direkt auf sie zutreiben.
Die sind listig, beobachten vom Rande her und schlagen irgendwann unerwartet zu - ein schwieriger Gegner... .


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Januar 2022)

Danke rhinefisher, das sind interessante Einblicke. Dann wirds wohl schwierig mit meinen friedlichen Methoden, oder ich muss sehr kreativ werden und mir ne ganz fiese Taktik ausdenken.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und um Erfahrungen zu sammeln - jagende Döbel verhalten sich anders als sammelnde und es sind meist die größten Exemplare im Swim.


Dem pflichte ich unbedingt bei. Die grossen werden mit wachsender Masse immer einzelgängerischer und räuberischer. Zu Zeiten versammeln sie auch bzw. dulden einen kleinen Harem*/Hofstaat/Entourage aus 30-40ern um sich, zu anderen Zeiten (Winter) verbeissen bzw. verscheuchen sie die Hofschranzen.


*auch bei den Döbeln sind es die Damen, die die Spitze der Grösse/Gewichtspyramide stellen. Komisch, dennoch denke ich Döbel, vermutlich aufgrund des Artikels 'der' irgendwie immer männlich. Der Rheinländer kennt immerhin die Möhne, und der Schweizer das Alet.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und um Erfahrungen zu sammeln - jagende Döbel verhalten sich anders als sammelnde und es sind meist die größten Exemplare im Swim.


Wie bei Zandern und den Urmenschen…es gibt Jäger und Sammler.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Posenmontage und Grundmontage sind doch zwei Methoden, richtig?


Leider nein, tut mir leid! Zählt alles unter Naturköder, im Nachhinein hätte ich es wohl eher als Friedfischmethode benennen sollen. Kurz gab es die Überlegung einer Unterteilung, aber ich hatte die Befürchtung es würde zu komplex werden. Grund, Pose, freie Leine, Lebendköder, ...
Aber es ist ja der erste Chubman und Verbesserungsvorschlägen gegenüber bin ich natürlich immer aufgeschlossen und dankbar. Soll ja nicht der letzte Chubman sein. Dafür finde ich den Döbel einfach zu facettenreich. Der Barsch ist wohl der König über Facettenreichtum beim Spinnfischen. Der Döbel jedoch der Kaiser auf Facetten der ganzen Angelei bezogen. Genau genommen kann man mit und dank der Dickköpfe die gesamte Kunst des Angelns erlernen und dies noch über das komplette Jahr. Würde mich auch nicht wundern irgendwann Regionen nach ihm zu benennen. Statt Brassen, -Barbenregion halt auch eine Döbelregion. 
Der Chubman liegt mir schon bißl am Herzen, von daher wird es mit Eurer Beteiligung auch weiter gehen und Verbesserungen, Veränderungen stehen nichts im Wege.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, das rustaweli 's  Unternehmung mit seiner deutlichen Betonung des Kunstköderangelns auf Döbel sehr reizvoll finde.


Das wirkt nur so. Wollte alle Methoden abdecken um einmal alle Angler mitnehmen zu können und für alle Interessierten und mich Schlüsse aus Methoden und dem Verhalten der Dickköpfe zu ziehen. Fliege sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt dem Spinnen gleich. Bei der Unterteilung beim Spinnen war und ist der Köder für mich schon interessant. Druckköder(Bleich), wie mögen sie dies. Wie oft, gern, wann gehen sie eher auf Fischimitate(Gummi). Hardbaits sind wieder komplett anders in Wirken, Führen, Wasserschichten... 
Das erste Neue habe ich für mich schon mitgenommen. Gert's Fang auf 4,8er. Hätte ich nie gedacht das Döbel auch solche Größen jagen. Bin gespannt ob es eher eine Ausnahme, oder mögliche Regel ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Leider nein, tut mir leid! Zählt alles unter Naturköder



Also nur Naturköder und Kunstköder?
20 Extrapunkte möglich?
Oder Fliege noch zusätzlich?


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also nur Naturköder und Kunstköder?
> Nur 20 Extrapunkte möglich?


Die Methoden wären:
Naturköder (Tulip, Brot, Würmer, Boilies, Käse usw.)
Blechköder (Spinner, Chatterbaits usw.)
Wobbler (egal ob Cranks, Twitchbaits usw.)
Gummis (egal welche Gummiköderarten)
Fliegen (ob Trocken, Nassfliegen, Nymphen,... ob an Spinn,- oder Fliegenrute)

Somit wären also insgesamt 50 Extrapunkte möglich.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also nur Naturköder und Kunstköder?
> Nur 20 Extrapunkte möglich?


10X friedlich, 10X Fliege, 10X Blech, 10X Hardbaits, 10X Gummi. Also 50X wären im Laufe des Jahres möglich. 

Also gut - wenn bis Ende dieser Woche keine Einwände kommen, vielleicht gar eher Fürsprache, würde ich eine rückwirkende Änderung in Betracht ziehen. Naturköder fallen als Xer raus und würden durch 10X Friedköder Pose und 10X Friedköder Grund ersetzt. Darunter fällt alles was keine Kunstköder sind. 
Was denkt und meint Ihr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

Unbedingt.
Friedliches Angeln ist bei weitem anspruchsvoller und mit endlos vielen Methoden/Montagen möglich.
Die Aufteilung in Grund- und Posenangelei ist dabei das Mindeste finde ich.

Da muss ich wohl in Zukunft noch meine L-Kombo zum Döbeln mitschleppen.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unbedingt.
> Friedliches Angeln ist bei weitem anspruchsvoller


Kann jetzt nur von mir und meinen Gewässern sprechen. 
Mache ja beides sehr gern wie einige von Euch wissen. 
Aber friedlich fällt mir leichter. Entweder sind sie da und wollen fressen, oder nicht. Anfüttern, warten. Beackere ich meine Spots mit KK, wird es für mich schwerer. Zum einen selektiere ich. Ok, mini Cranks ausgeschlossen. Einen Fehler bei Köderwahl, Führung, Anwurf und das war es mit dem Spot. Oft gesehen wenn die Sicht mitspielte oder Dickköpfe den Köder gelangweilt und lachend kurz begleiten. Die Trübung ist bei mir arg wichtig für Köderwahl, Wobbler vs Gummi und vor allem Vorfachstärke und Länge. Bei der Köderführung sind meine Jungs u Damen  hier auch extrem zickig. Mir persönlich fällt da Ansitzen u Trotten leichter. Aber muß zugeben daß meine Spinnskills arg ausbaufähig sind, milde ausgedrückt. 
Aber geht hier um Himmelswillen nicht um Methode vs Methode sondern darum alle mitzunehmen und möglichst viele aussagekräftige Erhebungen zu sammeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Oft gesehen wenn die Sicht mitspielte oder Dickköpfe den Köder gelangweilt und lachend kurz begleiten



Wenn sie dich auch sehen, ist's vorbei mit der Beißerei.
Ansonsten ist spinnen auf Döbel ja ne einfache Sache. Immer nur auswerfen und einleiern.
Wenn man dabei leise ist und unsichtbar bleibt, wird alsbald einer zufassen.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn sie dich auch sehen, ist's vorbei mit der Beißerei.
> Ansonsten ist spinnen auf Döbel ja ne einfache Sache. Immer nur auswerfen und einleiern.
> Wenn man dabei leise ist und unsichtbar bleibt, wird alsbald einer zufassen.


Ja, auswerfen und einleiern. So einfach ist Spinnfischen.  
Fliegenfischen sogar noch einfacher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

Auf Döbel ja.  
Zeig ich bei Gelegenheit wenn es wärmer ist.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf Döbel ja.
> Zeig ich bei Gelegenheit wenn es wärmer ist.


Warum nicht jetzt ein paar Große? Ist doch schnell erledigt mit den 50-60ern? Wären 30Xer mal eben möglich.  
Im Sommer kann jeder alles mit alles auf alles.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

51 cm Posenmontage


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, auswerfen und einleiern. So einfach ist Spinnfischen


Ist es tatsächlich; Anfänger sind nach 2 Stunden erfolgreich.
Beim Posenfischen können die nach 8 Stunden kaum auswerfen... .


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 51 cm Posenmontage
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396834


Petri, somit ersetzt dieser Deinen 42er! Um 9 Punkte verbessert, top!


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist es tatsächlich; Anfänger sind nach 2 Stunden erfolgreich.
> Beim Posenfischen können die nach 8 Stunden kaum auswerfen... .


Halte ich alles für Klischee's. Wie Frauenparken, die Jugend heute, früher war alles besser....


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kann jetzt nur von mir und meinen Gewässern sprechen.
> Mache ja beides sehr gern wie einige von Euch wissen.
> Aber friedlich fällt mir leichter. Entweder sind sie da und wollen fressen, oder nicht. Anfüttern, warten. Beackere ich meine Spots mit KK, wird es für mich schwerer. Zum einen selektiere ich. Ok, mini Cranks ausgeschlossen. Einen Fehler bei Köderwahl, Führung, Anwurf und das war es mit dem Spot. Oft gesehen wenn die Sicht mitspielte oder Dickköpfe den Köder gelangweilt und lachend kurz begleiten. Die Trübung ist bei mir arg wichtig für Köderwahl, Wobbler vs Gummi und vor allem Vorfachstärke und Länge. Bei der Köderführung sind meine Jungs u Damen  hier auch extrem zickig. Mir persönlich fällt da Ansitzen u Trotten leichter. Aber muß zugeben daß meine Spinnskills arg ausbaufähig sind, milde ausgedrückt.
> Aber geht hier um Himmelswillen nicht um Methode vs Methode sondern darum alle mitzunehmen und möglichst viele aussagekräftige Erhebungen zu sammeln.


Ich kann bei den "friedlichen" Methoden mangels praktischer Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren sicher nicht mitreden, aber vielleicht beim KK.
Hier an meinem geliebten Rinnsal, auch hessischer Untermain genannt, haben sich die Döbel auch dem steigenden Angeldruck und dem klarer werdenden Wasser angepasst. Oft benötigt es trübes Wasser und Dämmerung, meist sogar Nachtstunden, um die größeren Exemplare zu überlisten.
Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit ist ein GuFi (langsam knapp unter der Wasserovberfläche geführt) ggü. den Hardbaits (die bei mir eher im Sommer punkten) im Vorteil. Die großen Dickköpfe gehen als Beifang auf die Zandergummis (SlickShad 13 cm, SlimJim 13 cm und eben auch der 4,8 Fat Swing Impact), im Sommer auch auf Nardbaits wie z.B. Illex Watermonitor 95 beim Rapfenangeln, auch kein ganz kleiner Köder.
Bei kleineren Fließgewässern sieht es sicher ganz anders aus, dort benötigt man andere, kleinere Köder, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

Döbel 45cm Posenmontage


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Halte ich alles für Klischee's.


Nöö - da ich schon ziehmlich viele Anfänger eingewiesen habe, weiß ich, wovon ich rede...


----------



## rustaweli (24. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - da ich schon ziehmlich viele Anfänger eingewiesen habe, weiß ich, wovon ich rede...


Wärst Du nachsichtiger beim Erklären gewesen, hättest Du die Ärmsten nicht gleich einweisen brauchen.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du nachsichtiger beim Erklären


Wirklich nicht meine Stärke...


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Januar 2022)

Sodele, dann...ähm...zuerst freu ich mich, dass ich mit meinem Fangfoto den Trööt beleben konnte, zweitens freue ich mich für Professor Tinca für die tollen Döbel und drittens werde ich schauen, dass ich die Punktzahl dieses Jahr zum Maximum bringen kann.
Ach, so viele Challenges diese Jahr...


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2022)

Ja, unser Prof hat wahnsinnig gut vorgelegt, Glückwunsch nochmals! Aber das Jahr ist lang, irgendwann werden Verbesserungen schwerer und Xer könnten das Zünglein an der Waage sein. War heute so getriggert und ja, ein klein wenig gekränkt zwecks dem Spinnthema, daß ich trotz Nachtschicht auf Vorschlaf verzichtete und mich an meinen heißesten Spots rumtrieb und ohne Ende Strecke machte. Wieder vergebens. Hard,- u Softbaits wurden gnadenlos verschmäht. Einziger Trost, ich habe etliche neue Watbereiche entdeckt. Wenn ich doch nur die Fliegenruten beherrschen würde. Aber top für Tenkara oder Pin. 

Ja, all die Challenges! Auch einer der Gründe warum ich wohl auf die OCC verzichten werden. Zudem möchte ich zur anderen Angelei auch Fortschritte im Zandern und Barscheln machen.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Januar 2022)

Hab auf Seite 1, Beitrag 1, mal nen ersten Tabellenentwurf angehangen. 
Geht der für Euch so und ist verständlich? Weitere Fänger werden dann jeweils hinzugefügt. 
Gruß


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hab auf Seite 1, Beitrag 1, mal nen ersten Tabellenentwurf angehangen.
> Geht der für Euch so und ist verständlich? Weitere Fänger werden dann jeweils hinzugefügt.
> Gruß


Sieht gut aus. Vielleicht ein kleines Symbolverzeichnis irgendwo noch? Nach etwas überlegen ist es zwar logisch was was bedeuten zu bedeuten hat, aber vielleicht für ein besseres Verständnis auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Januar 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Vielleicht ein kleines Symbolverzeichnis irgendwo noch? Nach etwas überlegen ist es zwar logisch was was bedeuten zu bedeuten hat, aber vielleicht für ein besseres Verständnis auf den ersten Blick.


Hast Recht, danke!


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2022)

rustaweli
Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage, 55cm
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Nuesse (28. Januar 2022)

you're gonna need a bigger Kescher .Petri Minimax


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> you're gonna need a bigger Kescher .Petri Minimax


So hab ich auch geguckt


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So hab ich auch geguckt


Guter Film aber auch nur der Erste


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Guter Film aber auch nur der Erste
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Absolut


----------



## rustaweli (28. Januar 2022)

Dickes Petri Minimax zum stattlichen Fang und den satten 65 Punkten! Sehr fein!


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (30. Januar 2022)

Hallo an alle,
mein Fang von heute!

Döbel 56cm.
Grundangeln mit Frühstücksfleisch

weitere folgen

Grüße Johannes


----------



## rustaweli (30. Januar 2022)

Dickes Petri Johannes, willkommen beim Chubman! 
Die aktuellen Daten gibt es immer auf Seite 1, Beitrag 1. Die Tage habe ich öfter aktualisiert, kann auch mal sein das dies jeweils zum Monatsende passiert.


----------



## BaFO (30. Januar 2022)

Dann melde ich mich auch mit dem ersten Fang:

53cm, gefangen auf Brotflocke an der Grundmontage
War mein erster Fisch aus dem Fluss für dieses Jahr (bei ca 0°C Außentemperatur).
Leider ist das Foto Mist... war allein unterwegs.

LG Max


----------



## rustaweli (31. Januar 2022)

Petri zum ersten Fisch dieses Jahr BaFO , dann noch so ein Schöner!
Was ist das für eine Abhakmatte mit Scale, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten Fisch dieses Jahr BaFO , dann noch so ein Schöner!
> Was ist das für eine Abhakmatte mit Scale, wenn man fragen darf?



Ich kenn die Matte drum poste ich sie dir schnell:
"Zeck Predator Mat 110x40cm - Abhakmatte mit Maßband |" https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...dV0mGpDt_xtqiHj4GtGhB9Y4krE7A5DUaAtocEALw_wcB

Hat mein Spezl.
Die Zeck Predator Mat.

Ein tolles Teil.
Hatte aber schon die andere von Konger. 
Die kann man beide schön zusammen Rollen.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Matte drum poste ich sie dir schnell:
> "Zeck Predator Mat 110x40cm - Abhakmatte mit Maßband |" https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...dV0mGpDt_xtqiHj4GtGhB9Y4krE7A5DUaAtocEALw_wcB
> 
> Hat mein Spezl.
> ...


Besten Dank!


----------



## BaFO (31. Januar 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Matte drum poste ich sie dir schnell:
> "Zeck Predator Mat 110x40cm - Abhakmatte mit Maßband |" https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...dV0mGpDt_xtqiHj4GtGhB9Y4krE7A5DUaAtocEALw_wcB
> 
> Hat mein Spezl.
> ...


Da war jmd schneller! 
Ja, die is das... kannte den Namen aber selbst nicht.  Hab sie, weil das Maßband drauf ist und man sie zusammenrollen und am Rucksack tragen kann (und sie war nicht teuer).
Wobei ich auch schon Unkenrufe gehört hab, dass die Skalierung nicht stimmen würde (habs nicht nachgemessen).

LG Max


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Februar 2022)

BaFO schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch schon Unkenrufe gehört hab, dass die Skalierung nicht stimmen würde (


Das hab ich vom Captain_H00k auch schon gehört - einige Hersteller verkürzen den Meter wohl nicht unerheblich...


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo, kann man da noch mitmachen? Ein paar 50+ Döbel sollten bei der OCC auch anfallen… bzw. hätte ich dann Inspiration   die fliegenrute auszupacken


----------



## rustaweli (1. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man da noch mitmachen? Ein paar 50+ Döbel sollten bei der OCC auch anfallen… bzw. hätte ich dann Inspiration   die fliegenrute auszupacken
> Anhang anzeigen 397532


Klar, der Chubman läuft offen. Willkommen!


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. Februar 2022)

Verständnisfrage: Wenn ich schon 5 in der Wertung habe und fange dann einen kleineren (als die 5), aber auf eine andere Methode, krieg ich trotzdem die 10 Bonuspunkte für die Methode, richtig?


----------



## rustaweli (2. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Verständnisfrage: Wenn ich schon 5 in der Wertung habe und fange dann einen kleineren (als die 5), aber auf eine andere Methode, krieg ich trotzdem die 10 Bonuspunkte für die Methode, richtig?


Darüber machte ich mir auch schon Gedanken. Dieses Jahr gibt es dafür noch Xer. Ab nächstem Jahr nur noch für Wertungsfische. Somit gibt es auch noch einen taktischen Reiz, genau zu überlegen anhand seiner Gewässer, Vorlieben und liegenden Methoden wie man vorgeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2022)

55 zum Ersten....


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2022)

Und 55 zum Zweiten....


----------



## rustaweli (4. Februar 2022)

Wunderbar, dickes Petri Professor Tinca ! Hab gehört Du magst Dich die nächsten Monate erst einmal voll und ganz auf Rotaugenstippen konzentrieren. Meine ja nur...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2022)

Das geht bald los aber es ist noch ein wenig zu kalt.


----------



## Tokka (4. Februar 2022)

Na dann mache ich auch mal mit. Ich hätte 2 Döbel im Angebot. Beide mit der Matchrute und Pose auf je zwei Maden gefangen.

Döbel 1 = 48 cm





Döbel 2 = 46 cm


----------



## rustaweli (4. Februar 2022)

Dickes Petri Tokka , sehr schön!


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2022)

Dickes Petri Professor Tinca und Tokka  

Da der Hecht jetzt Schonzeit hat, sollte ich vlt. am Sonntag auf Döbeljagd gehen ...


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Februar 2022)

Fettes Petri und Gratulation Professor Tinca  zu der Serie.
Damit steht der Gewinner dieses Jahr im Prinzip fest, bevor die anderen überhaupt die Ruten ins Wasser gebracht haben.da leg ich mich schon mal fest.
Die restlichen Methodenpunkte kannst du den Rest des Jahres im Vorbeigehen noch mitnehmen…


----------



## rustaweli (5. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Fettes Petri und Gratulation Professor Tinca  zu der Serie.
> Damit steht der Gewinner dieses Jahr im Prinzip fest, bevor die anderen überhaupt die Ruten ins Wasser gebracht haben.da leg ich mich schon mal fest.
> Die restlichen Methodenpunkte kannst du den Rest des Jahres im Vorbeigehen noch mitnehmen…


Na na na, täusche Dich nicht! Das Jahr ist lang! Nicht jeden zieht es im Januar raus.


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Februar 2022)

Ja ja, du hast natürlich recht! Aber leicht ist es nicht 55er in Serie zu fangen, zumindest nicht bei uns. Und jetzt im Winter gehen die großen noch am besten.


----------



## rustaweli (5. Februar 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ja ja, du hast natürlich recht! Aber leicht ist es nicht 55er in Serie zu fangen, zumindest nicht bei uns. Und jetzt im Winter gehen die großen noch am besten.


Leicht nicht, volle Zustimmung! Aber ein Gewässer von mir hält definitiv 55+ bis 60+ bereit. Da bin ich ganz ruhig. Warte nur Prof, wir kommen noch! 
Anbei nicht vergessen, für die Datensammlung gibt es ja auch Dankeschöns für den 2., 3. sowie den Größten.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> sowie den Größten.


Döbel !!!


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2022)

Lieber rustaweli 

42cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage





41cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage





Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli (6. Februar 2022)

Ganz herzliches Petri Minimax ! 
Ziehe echt den Hut vor Euren Winterfangen! 
Hoffe das bei mir auch bald der ein oder andere Knoten platzt.


----------



## Bilch (6. Februar 2022)

Petri Minimax  

Ich kann leider nur ein Bild vom Gewässer einstellen; nach dem dreistündigen Ansizt musste ich mich geschlagen geben


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Februar 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> ein Bild vom Gewässer einstellen


Wunderschön...
Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne...


----------



## Tokka (7. Februar 2022)

Zwei Briten und der Chub… vielleicht interessiert es ja…


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo
rustaweli

Und ein dickes Petri allen Fängern bisher 

Döbel 30cm





Döbel 32 cm





Döbel 43cm






Alle drei gefangen auf Posenmontage mit Semmelflocke.

Grüße


----------



## rustaweli (11. Februar 2022)

Dickes Petri Forelle74 zur schönen Strecke! Nur der Erste scheint sich nicht entscheiden zu können ob er da Döbel oder Barsch.  Geht aber gerade so als Dickkopf durch.


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. Februar 2022)

Petri allen Döbelisten!
War heute auch unterwegs und konnte ein paar zwischen ca 42 und ca 46cm fangen.
Hier ein Foto vom größten.
 ich melde also an:
Ca. 46cm, gefangen auf Grund mit Brotflocke


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2022)

Petri Heil!

rustaweli 
Rusty wann aktualisierst du denn die Liste?


----------



## rustaweli (13. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> rustaweli
> Rusty wann aktualisierst du denn die Liste?


Puh, wollte ja immer ca zum Monatsende, aber bei Euren Fängen kommt man kaum noch mit!  
Werde es morgen oder so in einer ruhigen Nachtschichtminute machen. 
Dickes Petri kleinangelprofi !


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Puh, wollte ja immer ca zum Monatsende, aber bei Euren Fängen kommt man kaum noch mit!



Ja einmal im Monat ist zu wenig. Da haste ja soviel auf einmal zu tun.
Besser einmal die Woche. Dann bleibt die Arbeit überschaubar(und die Liste aktuell).


----------



## rustaweli (13. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja einmal im Monat ist zu wenig. Da haste ja soviel auf einmal zu tun.
> Besser einmal die Woche. Dann bleibt die Arbeit überschaubar(und die Liste aktuell).


Konnte ja keiner ahnen das Ihr gleich so loslegt, im Winter! 
Auch daher - Chapeau allen Fänger! 

Werde öfter aktualisieren.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. März 2022)

48 cm auf Wobbler


----------



## BaFO (14. März 2022)

Erstmal Petri Heil an alle Döbelfänger!

Ich hab auch noch mal einen Fisch für die Liste zu melden :
50cm
Er hat auf ne Brotflocke an der Grundmontage (Quiver- / Avon-Rute) gebissen.

LG Max


----------



## Forelle74 (16. März 2022)

Hallo
Ich melde mich mal wieder  .

31 cm auf Streamer 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und 34cm auf Made an der Posenmontage


----------



## Leski (18. März 2022)

Ich war auch mal wieder erfolgreich, leider hatte ich kein Maßband dabei der kleinere müsste um die 40cm sein der 2te locker über 50.., dachte im Drill ich hab nen Graser gefangen als das Uboot auftauchte. Einmal mit Brotflocke einmal Mais-Made.


----------



## rustaweli (24. März 2022)

Ganz dicke Petris an Euch! 
Bitte seht mir mein Versäumnis zwecks Aktualisierung nach, irgendwie bin ich momentan "Lost in Space"! 
Werde alles bis Anfang nächster Woche auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. 
Gruß


----------



## Leski (25. März 2022)

Hi ich war heute eigentlich gar nicht auf Döbel aus,dann kamen die 3 Burschen vorbei


----------



## rustaweli (30. März 2022)

Petri Euch!
Leski , wäre super wenn ich zu jedem Dickkopf Maß, Köder und Angelart hätte. Kann sonst nichts richtig einordnen. Danke!


----------



## Leski (30. März 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri Euch!
> Leski , währe super wenn ich zu jedem Dickkopf Maß, Köder und Angelart hätte. Kann sonst nichts richtig einordnen. Danke!


Also die ersten beiden waren ca. 45cm auf Wurm-Grund und ca. 50cm auf Grund Brotflocke
Die anderen 3 alle auf Grund die ersten beiden 2x Brotflocke der 3te Mais-Made
48cm
52cm
44cm


----------



## Leski (19. April 2022)

Hi zusammen neben etlichen um die 40 hat sich mal wieder ein besserer blicken lassen.
Köder war Brotflocke gedippt auf Grund


----------



## Leski (25. April 2022)

Next one.. diesmal auf Wurm-Grund


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (11. Mai 2022)

Hi, die ersten Döbel auf Wobbler!

Der auf dem Bild hat 52cm, ausserdem hatte ich noch einen 41cm.

Grüße
	

		
			
		

		
	



Johannes


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Mai 2022)

Hoi,
die Schlingel da waren einfach schneller als die Dicken  und da sind einige 50+ dem Gummi hinterher.
Naiv wie ich mal wieder war bin ich ohne Anti Brum und nur mit T-Shirt ans Wasser bzw. an den Bach . Sinnfrei Blut gespendet und es ist wirklich schon extrem mit den Schnaken!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Minimax (11. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> es ist wirklich schon extrem mit den Schnaken


Erstaunlich, verdammte Mistbiester. Wir waren am Samstag im Raum Erfurt in einer bewaldeten Flussaue wandern, schön Sumpfig und wir natürlich schwitzi-schwitzi.
Dennoch haben wir überlebt, offenbar waren die Blutsauger dort noch nicht geschlüpft.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, verdammte Mistbiester. Wir waren am Samstag im Raum Erfurt in einer bewaldeten Flussaue wandern, schön Sumpfig und wir natürlich schwitzi-schwitzi.
> Dennoch haben wir überlebt, offenbar waren die Blutsauger dort noch nicht geschlüpft.



Das kuriose dabei am Bach stehen in Reih und Glied Bäume, Büsche die jetzt den Abschnitt beschatten aber drei Meter daneben ist ein Rad- und Gehweg da biste auch schon wider frei von den Viechern. Aber egal die nächste Attacke wird entsprechend angegangen und irgendwann bleibt auch mal ein Dicker hängen ähm hoffe ich zumindest .

Grussen Michael


----------



## rustaweli (29. Mai 2022)

So, dann von mir auch der erste Dickkopf.
30cm, Hardbait. 
Hätten mehr werden können, aber meine Kleine und ich wurden von starkem Regen erhascht. Vielleicht kommt morgen vor der Arbeit noch was nach.


----------



## Bilch (31. Mai 2022)

Bin jetzt auf Döbeljagd und habe die Schactel mit den Posen zuhause vergessen.

Das ist die Notlösung


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf Döbeljagd und habe die Schactel mit den Posen zuhause vergessen.
> 
> Das ist die Notlösung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408316


Das erinnert mich an meinen OCC-Stichling.


----------



## Bilch (31. Mai 2022)

Epilog: es ist mir gelungen einen ca. 50er Döbel zu Haken, als ich ihn aber landen wollte, gab das stück Ufer, wo ich stand, nach und ich fiel ins Wasser; dabei verlor ich noch meine Polbrille und schrotteted ie OCC Rute


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Epilog: es ist mir gelungen einen ca. 50er Döbel zu Haken, als ich ihn aber landen wollte, gab das stück Ufer, wo ich stand, nach und ich fiel ins Wasser; dabei verlor ich noch meine Polbrille und schrotteted ie OCC Rute


Hallo,

ich kann mitfühlen. Bei einer von den vier Ruten, welche im Laufe meines Anglerlebens zu Bruch gingen, geschah dies auch durch Abbruch des Ufers mit Absturz und Bad von mir, nach vorherigem drauffallen auf die Rute.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (4. Juni 2022)

Ich habe wirklich kein Glück mit den Döbeln. War heute auf derselben Stelle. Das gute ist, dass ich meine Polbrille wieder habe - weil der Wasserspiegel heute 2 m niedriger war, sah ich die Brille (die mir das letzte mal beim Badegang ins Wasser fiel) am Ufer liegen.
Konnte heute wieder einen ca. 50er Döbel haken und als ich ihn aus den Kescher nahm, ist er mir aus den Händen geschlüpft und ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich kein Glück mit den Döbeln. War heute auf derselben Stelle. Das gute ist, dass ich meine Polbrille wieder habe - weil der Wasserspiegel heute 2 m niedriger war, sah ich die Brille (die mir das letzte mal beim Badegang ins Wasser fiel) am Ufer liegen.
> Konnte heute wieder einen ca. 50er Döbel haken und als ich ihn aus den Kescher nahm, ist er mir aus den Händen geschlüpft und ins Wasser gefallen


Freu dich aber doch, dass die Brille wieder da ist. 
Ich hatte heut beim Feedern am Kanal nicht einen Biss.


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich kein Glück mit den Döbeln. War heute auf derselben Stelle. Das gute ist, dass ich meine Polbrille wieder habe - weil der Wasserspiegel heute 2 m niedriger war, sah ich die Brille (die mir das letzte mal beim Badegang ins Wasser fiel) am Ufer liegen.
> Konnte heute wieder einen ca. 50er Döbel haken und als ich ihn aus den Kescher nahm, ist er mir aus den Händen geschlüpft und ins Wasser gefallen


Bilch, lieber Bilch, sei beruhigt: Bei keinem anderen Zielfisch wehen die Winde des Schicksals so unbeständig. Aber am Ende winkt immer der Ausgleich. Die Dame Glück ist vielleicht kapriziös, aber letztendlich freigiebig mit ihrer Gunst. Eh Du Dich versiehst, hast Du nen 60+ Johnnie am Band (vmtl. Beim Köfistippen mit 0,08er..)


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

na, dann mal auch einen von mir. Ein 50er Dickerchen. Ging beim Forellenfischen auf die Nymphe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (5. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bilch, lieber Bilch, sei beruhigt: Bei keinem anderen Zielfisch wehen die Winde des Schicksals so unbeständig. Aber am Ende winkt immer der Ausgleich. Die Dame Glück ist vielleicht kapriziös, aber letztendlich freigiebig mit ihrer Gunst. Eh Du Dich versiehst, hast Du nen 60+ Johnnie am Band (vmtl. Beim Köfistippen mit 0,08er..)


Wenn ich gestern den Döbel gefangen hätte, dann hätte ich heute morgen bestimmt keine Lust un 4 Uhr aufzustehen und ich könnte mich nicht über eine wunderschöne ReFo freuen.


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2022)

39 cm, Tauwurm, Posenmontage


----------



## Minimax (10. Juni 2022)

Lieber rustaweli 
Ich ergänze meine bisherigen Döbel durch zwei weitere:
51cm, Grundmontage, Naturköder (Tulip)





52cm, Grundmontage, Naturköder (Tulip)


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2022)

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Dicköpfen, Minimax


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo
Ich erhöhe auf 40cm.
.
Fliegenrute/ Streamer


----------



## Bilch (20. Juni 2022)

Das geht aber jetzt schon zu weit. Samstag Abend wieder am Wasser. Konnte die Viecher beobachten, wie sie die Pose umkreisten, aber nur zweimal ging die Pose runter, einmal ging mein Anhieb ins leere, das zweite mal ist aber ein schöner ca. 50er Döbel hängengeblieben. Gekeschert habe ich ihn noch, dann ist er mir aber aus dem Kescher gesprungen und sich dabei abgehakt (kein Widerhaken)


----------



## Bilch (8. Juli 2022)

Endlich, nach all dem Missgeschick und vielen Schneidertagen war ich heute endlich erfolgreich:

50 cm, Posenmontage, Tauwurm






Irgendeine Idee wovon diese Verletzung stammen könnte (Kormoran?)?


----------



## glgl (8. Juli 2022)

coole Tackle-Zusammenstellung! Petri!


----------



## Bilch (22. Juli 2022)

Heute war ich wieder döbelangeln. Nur einmal ist eine Gruppe Döbel vorbeigeschwommen - und zwar in den paar Sekunden als ich den Haken aus dem Wasser gezogen habe. Das ist mir jetzt aber schon das zigte mal passiert. An einem Abend kommen sie im besten Falle dreimal vorbei, aber immer wieder gerade in dem Augenblick, als ich meinen Köder nicht im Wasser habe  Paar mal sind sie aber an meinen Füßen vorbei geschwommen (also etliche Meter weg vom Haken), paar mal haben sie den Wurm einfach ignoriert und paar mal nur ein Bisschen am Wurm geknabbert ... Nur einmal ging die Pose Runter, in dem Moment war ich aber gerade pinkeln und konnte nicht schnell genug bei der Rute sein um den Anhieb zu machen 
Morgen gehe ich wieder.


----------



## Bilch (28. Juli 2022)

56 cm, Posenmontage, Tauwurm

Bis dato mein PB


----------



## rustaweli (29. Juli 2022)

Dickes Petri allerseits zu all den schönen Dickköpfen! 
Werde die kommenden Tage aktualisieren.


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2022)

54 cm, Streamer 






Als ich ihn gehakt habe, hat er zwei wirklich heftige Fluchtversuche in die Tiefe gemacht. Habe sowas bei einem Döbel noch nicht erlebt und dachte zuerst, dass ich eine BaFo auf der anderen Schnurende habe. Mann, war ich froh, als ich den schuppigen Körper gesehen habe - bin ja schließlich döbelangeln gegangen ...


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

Da Barsche weder Gummi noch Chatter wollten, vor lauter Verzweiflung nen klassischen Spinner angeboten. Dauerte nicht lange bis zum Einschlag. Einen Spot weiter ging die Post ab. Jeder, wirklich jeder Wurf brachte kleine Dickköpfe und jeder Gefangene wurde von seinen Kumpels bis zum Ufer begleitet. Wahnsinn, so noch nicht erlebt. Ging bis zum Stellenwechsel so. Hier der Bursche direkt nach Köderwechsel. 
47er auf Spinner. 




Die störten sich nicht einmal an der Titanspitze.


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

Petri Schota ! Hübscher Dickkopf.
Der Recke im Döbelrevier.


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Petri Schota ! Hübscher Dickkopf.
> Der Recke im Döbelrevier.


Hut ab, Respekt!


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

Hab heute endlich einmal wieder aktualisiert und wollte sorry sagen Forelle74 und keinangelprofi! Habe es heute über mein Handy gemacht und irgendwie ist mir da bei Euch im Excel ein Strich durchgegangen und wusste auf Handy nicht wie rückgängig machen. Aber man sieht es ja auch so, bis eben zur nächsten Aktualisierung. Sorry! 

Nebenbei - the biggest Dickkopf wird aktuell übrigens von unserem Forelle74 gehalten! 
Allgemein auch ist sehr schön zu erkennen wie breitbändig unsere Döbel hierzulande zu überlisten sind, sehr schön!


----------



## Forelle74 (22. September 2022)

Hi Rustaweli
Überprüfe bitte nochmal die Liste.
Ich kann sie nicht gescheit lesen. 
Mein größter Döbel war irgendwas über 40.
Glaube 43 oder so.
Da waren schon größere dabei  .
Petri allen Döbelisten


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi Rustaweli
> Überprüfe bitte nochmal die Liste.
> Ich kann sie nicht gescheit lesen.
> Mein größter Döbel war irgendwas über 40.
> ...


Nee oder?! 
Dann werde ich die Tage nochmals alles von Beginn an durchgehen. Blicke sonst nicht mehr durch. Puhh... Excel-Datei Handy, Excel-Datei Laptop, überschrieben, gelöscht...gehe nochmals alles anhand der Meldungen durch. 
Danke Dir!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2022)

Petri Heil, Rusty!

Kannst du nächstes Mal bitte das Bild mit den Ergebnissen etwas größer machen?
Kann ich nicht lesen.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nee oder?!
> Dann werde ich die Tage nochmals alles von Beginn an durchgehen. Blicke sonst nicht mehr durch. Puhh... Excel-Datei Handy, Excel-Datei Laptop, überschrieben, gelöscht...gehe nochmals alles anhand der Meldungen durch.
> Danke Dir!


Ich kann dir auch helfen. 
Ich schau den Thred durch und schreib dir Masse und Nickamen per PN


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du nächstes Mal bitte das Bild mit den Ergebnissen etwas größer machen?
> Kann ich nicht lesen.


Ja genau, jetzt schlagt nur alle auf mich ein!


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch helfen.
> Ich schau den Thred durch und schreib dir Masse und Nickamen per PN


Lieben Dank!


----------



## Bilch (22. September 2022)

Dickes Petri rustaweli  

Vor Jahren (in dem Jahr als ich wieder zu angeln begonnen hatte), konnte ich auf dem Stausee, den ich beangle, einmal mit einem Spinner drei große Döbel hintereinander fangen - als eine Gruppe Döbel vorbeigeschwommen ist, habe den Spinner in ihre Richtung geworfen und jedes mal einen Gefangen. Das gelang mir jedoch nur dieses eine Mal. In all den Jahren nachher konnte ich keinen Döbel mehr mit einem Spiner überlisten; und als sie vorbeigeschwommen sind und ich meinen Köder in ihre Richtung geworfen habe, ist nie wieder einer auf den Köder gestiegen, Spinner, Wobbler, Streamer, Tassie etc. Alle meine Fänge in diesem Thread sind übrigens von diesem See.


----------



## hanzz (22. September 2022)

Ach ja hier gibt es ja den Thread noch da hab ich ja auch was.

Alle an freier Leine auf Schwimmbrot

Der größte hatte so schnell gemessen 56 oder 57
Also 56.

Die anderen 53 und 55















Mal schauen ob ich diesen Winter noch einen an den Haken bekomme 

Muss Minimax mal aufs Curry Tulip Rezept anhauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Muss @Minimax mal aufs Curry Tulip Rezept anhauen.



Steht doch im Ükel(mehrfach sogar).
Petri Heil.


----------



## Andreas/HAL (1. Oktober 2022)

Mein Angeljahr an der Saale verlief bisher eher durchwachsen. Das Posten von 30er Fischen habe ich mir erspart.

Am 9.9. konnte ich beim Spinnangeln dann diesen 55 cm langen Döbel in der Dunkelheit auf einen Wobbler fangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Willkommen zur Studie von Lebensweisen und Fressgewohnheiten des Döbels!
> Für eine Chub Studie möchte ich Euch für 2022 gern zu einer Art Studien Contest einladen.
> Dieser Contest beginnt am 01.01.2022 und endet am 31.12.2022 zu 24.00 Uhr.
> 
> ...




Rusty. Wolltest du nicht das Bild größer machen?


----------



## rustaweli (1. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rusty. Wolltest du nicht das Bild größer machen?


War bis heute arbeiten, gerade heim. Muß aber erst wieder Dienstag Abend los und habe somit genügend Zeit. Neben Family liegt nur ein Esox Ausflug an sowie diverse Medien zwecks Hecht mit Fliege. Dank Forelle74 's Mithilfe werde ich die Tabelle korrigieren, nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das Bild vergrößern soll. Lege Excel an, Screenshot, bearbeiten und habe es schon so groß wie möglich. Gingen die Bilder davor von der Größe her?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gingen die Bilder davor von der Größe her?



Ich meinte das Bild mit den Zahlen im Anfangspost.
Wenn ich das so vergrößere dann wird zu unscharf. Vielleicht legst du die Tabelle auf dem PC an und machst einen screenshot und nicht auf dem Handy?

Ach hier noch n 56er für die Wertung auf Brot....




Ich muss wohl nochmal los mit Kunstködern für paar Extrapunkte.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Bild mit den Zahlen im Anfangspost.
> Wenn ich das so vergrößere dann wird zu unscharf. Vielleicht legst du die Tabelle auf dem PC an und machst einen screeshot und nicht auf dem Handy?
> 
> Ach hier noch n 56er für die Wertung auf Brot....
> ...


Werde es wohl auf die Weise machen, thank's!
Ja, mache langsam mal! Noch ein massiger Esox, Ü40er Barsch wie irgendein Zetti und ich werde bis zum 31.12.'22 den Chubman rocken. Wie auch zwischendurch, da Wunschsoll '22 erfüllt. Gummi schaffe ich noch locker, Fliege wird schwer, Extrapunkte eingesackt und dann kommen die 60 wie 60er plus auf kalte Friedfischmethoden. Ich weiß wo deren Haus im Kalten wohnt! Gib Gas für den Zweiten!   Oder eben den Größten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dank Forelle74 's Mithilfe werde ich die Tabelle korrigieren,



Und?


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

Lieber rustaweli,

56cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage





Dieser Fisch ersetzt den 41er aus meinem Post #132 vom 6.2. als einen von 5 Wertungsfischen.
Herzliche Grüsse
Minimax



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli
> 
> 42cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage
> Anhang anzeigen 398172
> ...


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt habe ich natürlich wieder Blut geleckt und bin an der Chubman Döbelist sehr interessiert!

Ich appelliere an Ükelbruder rustaweli als Initiator der Untersuchung am Ball zu bleiben und das sehr Interessante Projekt zum Abschluss zu bringen.

Nun kommt die Kalte Jahreszeit, in der sich die kleinen Silberdöbel zurückziehen, und die grossen bronzenen Raubjohnnies wieder auf Pirsch gehen: Weniger Bisse, aber bessere Fische.
Ich würd sogar sagen noch ist alles drin: EInige haben schon mehrere stattliche Döbel eingereicht, aber kaum jemand hat die Methodenpunkte bisher aktiv erkundet. 
Gut, ok, für Fliege ists nun etwas spät im Jahr. Schätze, wenns draussen ungemütlich wird, können wir noch so manche Überraschung und dicke Maschinen auf Kunstköder sehen, bevor der Hammer am 31. 12. fällt.

Ich finde übrigens Forelle74 s Mitarbeit toll und als Teilnehmer bedanke ich mich recht herzlich dafür das Du rustaweli so nett unterstützt: Und mein Kompliment, das Du als Favorit Deine wunderbare Döbelstrecke aus der Wertung genommen hast, um die Aktion zu unterstützen! Eine tolle und selbstlose Geste.

Also, lieber rustaweli und Forelle74 : Ich finds toll, das es diese Unternehmung gibt und danke dafür, und nun wirds jahreszeitlich noch mal spannend, und all- Ein (1!) guter Tag an einem Flüsschen in blasser Herbstsonne kann die ganze Tabelle nochmal durchgehen, also rinjehauen!

in signo squalus cephalus,

Minimax


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2022)

Lieber rustaweli , lieber Forelle74 ,

50 cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage





Dieser Fisch ersetzt den 42er aus meinem Post #132 vom 6.2. als einen von 5 Wertungsfischen.
Herzliche Grüsse
Minimax



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli
> 
> 42cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage
> Anhang anzeigen 398172
> ...


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli , lieber Forelle74 ,
> 
> 50 cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage
> Anhang anzeigen 421054
> ...


Du fängst ja wieder dicke Brummer  .
Scheint ein guter Döbelfluss zu sein. 
Herzliche Grüße und ein dickes Petri. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil Mini.  

Wo ist denn rustaweli Rusty?
Wir brauchen eine aktuelle Tabelle.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2022)

Lieber rustaweli , lieber Forelle74 

Diesen Fisch reiche ich ohne Längenangabe zum Erwerb der Posenmethode-Bonuspunkte ein:
Posenmontage (Trotting), Naturköder (Tulip)


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli , lieber Forelle74
> 
> Diesen Fisch reiche ich ohne Längenangabe zum Erwerb der Posenmethode-Bonuspunkte ein:
> Posenmontage (Trotting), Naturköder (Tulip)
> Anhang anzeigen 421211


Toller Fisch. Voll der Volldickkopf
Petri Minimax. 
Schaut euch mal das Maul an. 
Habs mal ein bisschen hervorgehoben


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Toller Fisch. Voll der Volldickkopf
> Petri Minimax.
> Schaut euch mal das Maul an.
> Habs mal ein bisschen hervorgehoben
> Anhang anzeigen 421214


Ja, das sieht man leider nie auf den Seitlichen Photos, was für breite, massive Köpfe die Döbel haben: Das ist ein Grund warum ich Die Jungs so toll finde.
Der Schönste Moment ist immer kurz vor der Landung, ob der Fisch sich noch störrisch sträubt oder bereits genervt auf den Kescher wartet, da blickt man von oben auf das Riesenmaul und die massive Stirn, die in den muskulösen Rücken übergeht. Das ist noch Wertarbeit. Herrliche Tiere!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2022)

Döbel auf Grundmontage


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbel auf Grundmontage
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421287


Petri, Prof*  *ist das Daiwa Prorex auf der Rolle?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2022)

Die Schnur ist ne Technium.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli 
Rusty, alles klar bei dir?
Oder können wir das hier einstampfen?


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Rusty, alles klar bei dir?
> Oder können wir das hier einstampfen?



Meine Ungeduld schlägt um in Besorgnis. Wir wissen nichts über die Hintergründe seiner Funkstille, die möglicherweise ernst oder zwingend sind.

Sei es wie es sei, rustaweli hat als Ende der Challenge 23:59 am Silvesterabend angegeben: und solange nichts von ihm kommt, sollte bis zumindest dahin das Ding offenbleiben, finde ich. Was meint ihr?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> sollte bis zumindest dahin das Ding offenbleiben, finde ich. Was meint ihr?



Das mit dem Einstampfen war doch nur Rhetorik.
Klar lassen wir bis zum Ende laufen und werten es aus(irgend jemand wird sich dafür schon finden).


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> um in Besorgnis.


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. 
Hoffen wir mal, dass es keine ernsten Gründe sind.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Oktober 2022)

Alles gut, werte Chubmänner! 
Danke für Eure Sorgen, aber macht sie Euch bitte nicht weiter. War aus bestimmten Gründen seit Wochen weder hier, in sonstigen Foren oder sozialen Medien unterwegs. Soeben den ersten Blick gemacht. Auch angeln war ich nicht und hatte es auch bei weitem nicht im Kopf. 
Werde vielleicht am WE ganz zaghafte Schritte am Wasser machen, mal schauen. 
Schön das Du wieder dabei bist und dickes Petri Minimax ! 
Wird erledigt Prof!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2022)

Schön dass du wieder da bist, Rusty.
Dann hab ich hier noch einen 56er Döbel von gestern auf Grundmontage.


----------



## Minimax (28. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Alles gut, werte Chubmänner!
> Danke für Eure Sorgen, aber macht sie Euch bitte nicht weiter. War aus bestimmten Gründen seit Wochen weder hier, in sonstigen Foren oder sozialen Medien unterwegs. Soeben den ersten Blick gemacht. Auch angeln war ich nicht und hatte es auch bei weitem nicht im Kopf.
> Werde vielleicht am WE ganz zaghafte Schritte am Wasser machen, mal schauen.
> Schön das Du wieder dabei bist und dickes Petri Minimax !
> Wird erledigt Prof!


Coole Sache Rusty, 
Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal, schön daß Du wieder an Board bist,
Hg
Minimax

Hmmm, ich hab mein Methodenpulver irgendwie verschossen. Jetzt heisst es Fliege oder Kunstköder. 
Kennt jemand ne Bindeanleitung für eine Tulipfliege?


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2022)

Lieber rustaweli,

55 cm , Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage





Dieser Fisch ersetzt den 50er aus meinem Post #200 vom 14.10. als einen von 5 Wertungsfischen.

Herzliche Grüße,
Minimax 



Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber rustaweli , lieber Forelle74 ,
> 
> 50 cm Naturköder (Tulip), Grundmontage
> Anhang anzeigen 421054
> ...


----------



## rustaweli (30. Oktober 2022)

Herzliches Petri Minimax , feiner, stattlicher Dickkopf!

Die Liste ist nun aktualisiert und hoffe es paßt von der Übersichtlichkeit. Die gelb unterlegten bilden jeweils die derzeit Größten ab, da ja auch " The Biggest" einer Anerkennung gewürdigt wird, neben 1-3. Bei Mehreren entscheidet die dickköpfige Losfee!
hanzz, Deine Fänge habe ich der Pose zugeordnet. Wußte nicht wohin mit Schwimmbrot an freier Leine und diese Art der Köderanbietung kommt für mich der Pose am nächsten.
Ich melde auch einen kleinen Racker. Nicht gemessen, aber ein Haken unter Pose gemacht. Wurm, Pose und Pin.




Später gehe ich nochmals ans Wasser, muß an Eure schönen Fänge aufschließen.

Schönen Sonntag, werte Gentlemen der feinen Döbel Pirsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Liste ist nun aktualisiert



Danke.
Stimmt aber noch nicht ganz.
Ein 56er fehlt bei mir. Der ersetzt dann den 50er.


----------



## rustaweli (30. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Stimmt aber noch nicht ganz.
> Ein 56er fehlt bei mir. Der ersetzt dann den 50er.


Echt? Bin eigentlich alles von vorne durchgegangen, samt Deiner Nachrichten. 
Laut all dem meldetest Du 42,43,49,47,44,51,45,55,55,56,56. Vielleicht habe ich auch was übersehen oder falsch übertragen. Werde es korrigieren. Reicht es Dir zur nächsten Aktualisierung? Falls ja, ist es auf jeden Fall auf meiner Ausarbeitung notiert. 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> 42,43,49,47,44,51,45,55,55,56,56



Genau. Und in der Tabelle steht nur einmal 56.


----------



## rustaweli (30. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Stimmt aber noch nicht ganz.
> Ein 56er fehlt bei mir. Der ersetzt dann den 50er.


Oh man, sorry Prof! Gerade geschaut, bin in der Zeile von Minimax verrutscht. Haben Kidsbesuch, hätte ich wohl später machen sollen. Dienstag ist die Liste erneut aktuell, ganz sicher. 
Du hast 51,55,55,56,56, 10Grund, 10Pose, gesamt 293 und somit ganz vorne. 
Sorry!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2022)

Alles ok mein Lieber. Ich kenne das von der ÜKC.
Vier Augen sehen mehr als zwei.


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. November 2022)

Die großen wollen (noch) nicht so recht.
36cm Pose mit Wurm


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dienstag ist die Liste erneut aktuell, ganz sicher.



Mit Dienstag meinst du heute ja?


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2022)

Lieber rustaweli, 
In der aktuellen Tabelle steht bei mir als Fisch Nr. 4 ein 50er. Die übrigen Fische sind korrekt.
Ich habe aber tatsächlich in Beitrag #169 einen 51er eingereicht, dieser würde also den 50er ersetzen. 
Hg,
Minikorinthe


----------



## rustaweli (1. November 2022)

keinangelprofi aktualisiert, Minimax sowie Professor Tinca korrigiert! 
Hoffe es passt und wünsche allerseits einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2022)

Müsste Mini nicht 289 Pkt. haben?


----------



## rustaweli (1. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Müsste Mini nicht 289 Pkt. haben?


 
Ja, hatte mich nur auf den 51er konzentriert. Gehe jetzt schlafen, Du schaffst mich!


----------



## rustaweli (1. November 2022)

So!


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. November 2022)

An der Größe arbeiten wir noch…
38cm Wurm mit Pose


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Nicht der Größte aber auf Spinner...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

53cm auf Gummi(creature)...


----------



## Minimax (5. November 2022)

Professor Tinca ich hab schon drauf gewartet, sauber


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Irgendwann musste ich ja mal mit Spinnzeuch los auf Döbel....


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Zwischen 1995 und 2008 waren Döbel immer Beifang beim Forellenspinnen in der Sieg.
Von 10cm bis 65 war alles drin. Beste Erfolge gab es im August auf Grashüpfer. 
Vlt.finde ich mal die eine Schachtel mit den Papierbildern und Disketten. Einige Kartons warten schon 5 Jahre .
Aber die Reise ist ja noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## rustaweli (5. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 53cm auf Gummi(creature)...
> Anhang anzeigen 423458


Petri, sauber! Gummi gelang mir bisher nicht, trotz intensiver Tage diese Woche. Aber setze auf genau einen Spot in den sehr kalten Tagen. An diesem hatte ich schon mehrere 55+ auf (Geheim)Gummi innerhalb  einer Stunde. Drill, Stress, alles egal, die wollten diesen und stets nur diesen nacheinander haben und zogen Nummern. Nur gibt es in der Nähe derzeit verstörende Baumaßnahmen, hoffe dies wird mir nicht zum Verhängnis. Fliege schaffe ich wohl nicht mehr, wahrscheinlich. Aber nun kommen dank Wetterumschwung die Chancen auf Große beim Ansitz. Morgen in der Früh erfolgt der Erste! 
Wie gesagt, Petri! 
Muß den Größten haben und unter die ersten Drei kommen - wird günstiger zwecks Belohnung an der Teilnahme der Fangstatistiken.  

Danke noch einmal Euch Allen für die rege Teilnahme und somit den auswertbaren Daten! War informativ und vor allem fair bisher! 
Chubmässigen Gruß!


----------



## rustaweli (5. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste ich ja mal mit Spinnzeuch los auf Döbel....


Ach komm, des warst doch das ganze Jahr, nur bissen nur die Perchis!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ach komm, des warst doch das ganze Jahr, nur bissen nur die Perchis!



Nixda.
An den Döbelstellen war ich heute zum ersten Mal mit Spinnzeuch.


----------



## rustaweli (6. November 2022)

Yes, was ein Tag! Bin happy! 
Tausche den 30er gegen 53 und melde alle auf der Grund Methode. 
Details der Geschichte frei nachlesbar im wunderbaren Ükel! 
























2 53er, ein 54er, ein 57er. Alle auf Grundmontage. 
Macht insgesamt 304. 
Dazu gab es noch 2 Barben - aber wie gesagt, Details im Ükel! 
Auf Wunsch gern die Maßbandpics per PN. 

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Yes, was ein Tag! Bin happy!
> Tausche den 30er gegen 53 und melde alle auf der Grund Methode.
> Details der Geschichte frei nachlesbar im wunderbaren Ükel!
> Anhang anzeigen 423550
> ...


Boom, Baby


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Yes, was ein Tag! Bin happy!
> Tausche den 30er gegen 53 und melde alle auf der Grund Methode.
> Details der Geschichte frei nachlesbar im wunderbaren Ükel!
> Anhang anzeigen 423550
> ...




Coole Sache, rusty!
Petri Heil.


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

Ich habs ja prophezeit, das diese Challenge nochmal Fahrt aufnehmen wird!

Als der Professor Tinca seine 2 Kukü-Döbel gebracht hat, dachte ich, OK, jetzt hat der Prof den Sack zu gemacht.
Aber mit dem phänomenalen 120-Minuten Tripel* von rustaweli, darunter der derzeitige beste Fisch, sind die Karten kaum 48h später erneut neu gemischt.
Übrigens ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, wie schnell sich das Blatt wenden kann, gerade wenn die Temperaturen sinken.

Nur eines ist schon jetzt klar: Der Chubman Döbelist '22 kann nicht über döbelzentimeter entschieden werden- die sind nur das 'Entrance Exam': Nur ein Multimethodischer Ansatz bringt die entscheidenden Zähler. Ich finde, das passt sehr gut zu dem schönen, unberechenbaren und vielseitigen Hauptdarsteller dieser Untersuchung!

Ich freue mich, welche Spannung und Dynamik in diesen Thread zurückgekehrt ist. Es sind noch 7 Wochen, schätze da kann noch viel passieren!

In Signo Squalius,
Minifan


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

Ich muss echt nochmal mit der komischen Fliege probieren, die ich dir im Frühjahr zeigte, Mini.
Das hab ich leider ganz vergessen bisher.


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich muss echt nochmal mit der komischen Fliege probieren, die ich dir im Frühjahr zeigte, Mini.
> Das hab ich leider ganz vergessen bisher.


Jetzt, wo eure Alarmstarts und die kühlen Temperaturen mich ja zu recht eher zum Zuschauer gemacht haben, kann ichs ja zugeben: In den letzten Wochen habe ichs ja neben dem Kerngeschäft auch immer ein bisschen mit der Fliegenangel probiert. Zuwenig und zu spät. Ich werte es als Erfolg, das ich mich dabei nicht selbst mit der Flugschnur erdrosselt habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo eure Alarmstarts und die kühlen Temperaturen mich ja zu recht eher zum Zuschauer gemacht haben, kann ichs ja zugeben: In den letzten Wochen habe ichs ja neben dem Kerngeschäft auch immer ein bisschen mit der Fliegenangel probiert. Zuwenig und zu spät. Ich werte es als Erfolg, das ich mich dabei nicht selbst mit der Flugschnur erdrosselt habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 423593


Hallo,

Vorsicht, große Suchtgefahr! Ich kenne etliche Leute welche mal mit der Fliege ein bisschen probiert haben und zwei/drei Jahre später fischten die mit nichts Anderem mehr .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vorsicht, große Suchtgefahr! Ich kenne etliche Leute welche mal mit der Fliege ein bisschen probiert haben und zwei/drei Jahre später fischten die mit nichts Anderem mehr .
> 
> ...


Absolut plausibel- bei mir war's andersherum: Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren eine ganz heisse Flugangelphase, da gabs neben Bachforellen auch mal den einen oder anderen Minidöbel*, aber es schlief ein.
Immerhin hab ich jetzt gemerkt, daß ich noch in etwa 180grad in Blickrichtung treffen kann, und für meine Brandenburger Green Tunnels reichen meist bescheidene Rollwürfe (mit gnadenlos überladener Rute).

Besonders schön (und kostspielig) an dieser Disziplin ist das Selberbinden, hier ein altes Bild meiner 100% Selbstbinde-Fliegendose:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Als ich sie entstaubte, und wieder damit am Bach stand, war's sehr nostalgisch: Man hat einfach nie das richtige Muster 

Aber ja, Du hast recht, Lajos1 : Das Fliegenfisch-Virus kriegt man, einmal infiziert, nie wieder aus der Blutbahn, auch wenn es mal eine Zeitlang ruht. Mein Kompliment übrigens zum ersten und bisher einzigen gemeldeten Fliegen-Johnnie,

Hg
Minimax

*Und Rotfedern, Ukeleis, Barsche etc. Sogar mal einen kleinen verzweifelten Hecht auf ne 10er Hasenohrnymphe, aber der Ärmste hatte offenbar einen Reiher-Dachschaden.


----------



## Jason (6. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut plausibel- bei mir war's andersherum: Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren eine ganz heisse Flugangelphase, da gabs neben Bachforellen auch mal den einen oder anderen Minidöbel*, aber es schlief ein.
> Immerhin hab ich jetzt gemerkt, daß ich noch in etwa 180grad in Blickrichtung treffen kann, und für meine Brandenburger Green Tunnels reichen meist bescheidene Rollwürfe (mit gnadenlos überladener Rute).
> 
> Besonders schön (und kostspielig) an dieser Disziplin ist das Selberbinden, hier ein altes Bild meiner 100% Selbstbinde-Fliegendose:
> ...


Alle Achtung, du bist ja gut bestückt. Wusste gar nicht, das du das Fliegen binden drauf hast. Du erstaunst mich immer wieder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rhinefisher (7. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, du bist ja gut bestückt.


Das hört man doch gerne...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut plausibel- bei mir war's andersherum: Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren eine ganz heisse Flugangelphase, da gabs neben Bachforellen auch mal den einen oder anderen Minidöbel*, aber es schlief ein.
> Immerhin hab ich jetzt gemerkt, daß ich noch in etwa 180grad in Blickrichtung treffen kann, und für meine Brandenburger Green Tunnels reichen meist bescheidene Rollwürfe (mit gnadenlos überladener Rute).
> 
> Besonders schön (und kostspielig) an dieser Disziplin ist das Selberbinden, hier ein altes Bild meiner 100% Selbstbinde-Fliegendose:
> ...


Hallo,

ja, billiger ist das Selberbinden nicht, muss man als eigenes Hobby betrachten.
Wenn ich so recht überlege habe ich außer Aal, Rutte, Zander und Waller so ziemlich jeden, bei uns vorkommenden, Fisch schon mit der Fliegenrute gefangen, ja auch Schleien und (einmal) einen Gründling .
Aitel (Döbel) waren in den 1960ern meine "Trainigsfische" beim Fliegenfischen, da ich ein Gewässer mit gutem Aitelbestand vor der Haustüre hatte (das nächste Forellengewässer war 25 Kilometer weg). Die gingen auf Trocken- Nassfliege und Nymphe. Bei den Nassen war besonders die sogenannte "Ziegenfliege" erfolgreich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Fliegenbinden habe ich vor allem angefangen weil mir Mitte der 90er die Gekauften zu schnell in die Auflösung gingen. Trift heute wohl nicht mehr so zu.
Regelmäßig betreibe ich es nicht,aber vorm Angelurlaub wird aufgestockt.
Mittlerweile besitze ich 2 handliche Koffer voll Materialien. 
Da sind aber auch untypische Dinge wie Foxterrierhaar oder Stopftwist dabei.
Muster benutze ich kaum . Meistens eigene Variationen.
Vor einem DK Urlaub hatte ich mir Garnelenfliegen mit Kugelketteaugen gebunden. Und siehe da , es gab im Angelshop in Saeby fast identische zu kaufen .


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. November 2022)

43cm mit Pose





PS bei mir fehlen in der Tabelle noch die Grundmethodempunkte aus dem Frühjahr


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> 43cm mit Pose
> Anhang anzeigen 423739
> 
> 
> PS bei mir fehlen in der Tabelle noch die Grundmethodempunkte aus dem Frühjahr


Herzliches Petri und werde es überprüfen sowie bei nächster Aktualisierung hinzufügen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2022)

Petri Heil !
Ich war heute am Flüsschen mit der Fliege aber es ging nicht, war zu windig.


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil !
> Ich war heute am Flüsschen mit der Fliege aber es ging nicht, war zu windig.


Versuche es doch einmal mit Streamer, zählen ja auch! Teste ich auch noch. Aber Du hast schon Erfolg mit Gummis gehabt, daran verzweifle ich bisher, ganz komisch. Aber teste Streamer mit der Spinne! Würde mich sehr über einen Erfolg und mehr Punkte für Dich freuen, da ich wirklich das Ganze sehe! Ich gehe das auch noch an. Ist schon ein fantastischer, variabler Fisch, dieser Dickkopf!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber teste Streamer mit der Spinne!



Zählt ein Streamer mit Jigkopf oder Chebu auch als Fliege?


----------



## Mescalero (8. November 2022)

Als Außenstehender würde ich sagen ja. Eine Fliege am Sbiro wäre ganz sicher auch eine Fliege und eigentlich ist es doch egal, ob das Gewicht von einem Jighaken oder einem Chebu oder Sbirolino kommt.


----------



## rustaweli (9. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zählt ein Streamer mit Jigkopf oder Chebu auch als Fliege?


Weiß nicht genau wie Du es meinst, aber Streamer zum Spinnen, sprich Spinnfliegen, zählen. Selbstbauten am Chebu eher nicht, da es mir um typische Köderpräsentation geht, wie eben bei Fliegen/Streamer.


----------



## rustaweli (9. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Als Außenstehender würde ich sagen ja. Eine Fliege am Sbiro wäre ganz sicher auch eine Fliege und eigentlich ist es doch egal, ob das Gewicht von einem Jighaken oder einem Chebu oder Sbirolino kommt.


Fliege am Sbiro wäre auch ok. Aber Haare am Chebu und über Grund Jiggen, Schleifen, sehe ich nicht. Wie gesagt, weiß nicht genau wie der Prof die Chebusache meint.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2022)

Ich meinte einen normalen Streamer den man aber statt an die Schnur, an einen Chebu hängt und einjiggt.


----------



## rustaweli (9. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich meinte einen normalen Streamer den man aber statt an die Schnur, an einen Chebu hängt und einjiggt.


Das hatte ich befürchtet. 
Puh, diese Entscheidung ja/nein würde ich gern der Mehrheit hier überlassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2022)

Okidoki.
Was meinen denn die anderen Teilnehmer? Ich bin mal neutral um das Ergebnis nicht zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Fliege am Sbiro wäre auch ok. Aber Haare am Chebu und über Grund Jiggen, Schleifen, sehe ich nicht. Wie gesagt, weiß nicht genau wie der Prof die Chebusache meint.





rustaweli schrieb:


> Das hatte ich befürchtet.
> Puh, diese Entscheidung ja/nein würde ich gern der Mehrheit hier überlassen.




Ich würde mich an Rustawelis Vorgabe halten: Trocken/Nassfliege/Nymphe/Streamer an Fliegenrute oder Spinnrute mit Spirolino.

Jighaken und Cheburaska sind klassische Merkmale Eigenschwerer Spinnköder, dann würde von der Kategorie 'Fliege' ja nur das Material Haar/Federn statt Gummi übrigbleiben. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre der 'Forellenzopf': Dieser wird ja auch als Spinnköder vermarktet und geangelt.

Zwar ist es dafür in dieser Challenge nun zu spät um das zu ändern, aber bei der Wiedeholung des Chubmans würde ich vorschlagen die Kategorie 'Fliege' streng als mit der Flugangel oder Tenkara und damit durch das Schnurgewicht transportierten Kunstköder definieren. Und davon abgesehen, Naturköder an freier Leien würde ich eher dem Grund- als dem Posenangeln zuordnen.
Das ist aber rein akademisch. Für den laufenden Chubmanngilt meiner Meinung nach: 
'Rusty's Challenge, Rusty's Regeln'


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde mich an Rustawelis Vorgabe halten: Trocken/Nassfliege/Nymphe/Streamer an Fliegenrute oder Spinnrute mit Spirolino.



Oder Bolo.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> würde ich vorschlagen die Kategorie 'Fliege' streng als mit der Flugangel oder Tenkara und damit durch das Schnurgewicht transportierten Kunstköder definieren.


Hallo,

das meine ich auch und ist auch international so definiert. An einem Fly-only Gewässer braucht man sich da auch mit nichts anderem blicken lassen .
Ich persönlich bin kein Hardcore-Fliegenfischer und dort wo das etwas lockerer gesehen wird - warum nicht? Habe, an einem kleine See auch schon mit Fliege und Sbirolino gefischt, wegen der Wurfweite.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (9. November 2022)

Eigentlich bin ich überhaupt nicht qualifiziert aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich sonst mit dem Fisch protzen soll. 
 
45cm auf 1,5 g Spoon


----------



## Forelle74 (13. November 2022)

Döbel
35 cm 
Pose/Made.
Massbandfoto per Pn.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2022)

Döbel auf Goldkopfnymphe. Danke für den Tipp lieber Minimax .


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2022)

Mission "Methoden"  accomplished. Ob ich an den Größen noch etwas verbessern kann, wird sich zeigen. 
Ein paar Wochen hat das Jahr ja noch.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. November 2022)

Ich lüfte meine Kappe sie sind ein Döbelfuchs Herr Professor


----------



## Minimax (14. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mission "Methoden"  accomplished. Ob ich an den Größen noch etwas verbessern kann, wird sich zeigen.
> Ein paar Wochen hat das Jahr ja noch



Alter Angeber.


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2022)

Also all hail&praise to the Professor Tinca  -alle (!) Methodenpunkte erkämpfen und dann noch ein 5er Blatt wirklich guter Fische auf der Hand das ist schon höggsschte Chubmanschaft. 

rustaweli können wir bitte ne aktuelle Tabelle erhalten? Denn neben Prof hast Du ja auch nen Superscoop gelandet, und es gibt weitere gemeldete Fische auf verschiedene Methoden Ich glaube von Michi Forelle74 Mescalero und keinangelprofi -Ich hoffe ich hab keinen Vergessen
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli (15. November 2022)

Klar, wird gemacht. 
Hoffe Euch langt der Sonntag, bin diese Tage stark eingespannt. 
Glückwunsch allen Fängern und natürlich dem Prof zum Full House!


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Alles ist aktualisiert, wie angekündigt!
Bitte schaut ein Jeder nochmals und meldet eventuelle Fehler, danke!

Ui ui Professor Tinca , Sie machen es mir mehr als schwer!
Sagenhafte 31 Punkte vorneweg, puh..
10 ziehe ich gedanklich ab zwecks Gummi Erfolg, bleiben 21. Haue ich den 47 noch mit einem 55er raus, bleiben noch 13. Wird über cm echt mehr als schwer, da ich die Fliege nicht schaffen werde. Muss somit 13/14cm auf weitere Ü 50er verteilen, ist ne Herausforderung. Aber dank meinen Gewässern gebe ich noch nicht vollends auf. Wird hart, aber nicht ganz unmöglich! Zumal ich unter Druck eh am besten agiere. (Muss mich pushen)
Prof, Sie lenken mich mehr als arg von meinem Esox Projekt ab!


----------



## BaFO (23. November 2022)

Oh, die Aktion läuft ja noch....
Dann muss ich wohl auch nochmal losziehen, leider hat der Fluss derzeit Hochwasser. Einen dicken 50er Döbel auf Gummifisch gabs im Sommer zwar schon, den hab ich aber leider vergessen zu posten. (War auch nicht genau gemessen, nur geschätzt).

Vllt wirds ja noch was! 
Petri an alle Fänger!
LG Max


----------



## Mescalero (25. November 2022)

45cm auf Pose/Teig


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

Petri Mescalero !
Bin gerade auch erfolgreich. 
Ein 44er




welcher mich zwar sehr erfreut, aber nicht weiter bringt, sowie ein 54er




welchen ich gegen den 47er tausche. Werde jetzt packen, da es mich schon leicht fröstelt. Zwar nicht die 55 wie in meiner Wunschrechnung, aber immerhin. 
Werter Prof, trotz allem ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend! 


So, gerade während des Schreibens einen Biss versemmelt...,chappeou!


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri Mescalero !
> Bin gerade auch erfolgreich.
> Ein 44er
> Anhang anzeigen 425107
> ...


Ich sehe es kommen, mit nem Hattrick könnte Rusty den Prof zwar nicht von Treppchen stoßen, aber vielleicht die Rangfolge ändern.

Als leidenschaftlicher Egozentriker bin ich etwas besorgt, das Leski Bilch Forelle74 mich mit einem guten Nachmittag rauskegeln könnten. Und Mescalero willst nun auch nochmal wissen, und wir wissen  ja alle was er in der OCC anrichtet. Egal wie nah das Ende der Challenge ist.


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sehe es kommen, mit nem Hattrick könnte Rusty den Prof zwar nicht von Treppchen stoßen, aber vielleicht die Rangfolge ändern.
> 
> Als leidenschaftlicher Egozentriker bin ich etwas besorgt, das Leski Bilch Forelle74 mich mit einem guten Nachmittag rauskegeln könnten. Und Mescalero willst nun auch nochmal wissen, und wir wissen  ja alle was er in der OCC anrichtet. Egal wie nah das Ende der Challenge ist.


Dabei bitte nicht außer Acht lassen - bis zum 31., 23.59 Uhr, bewahre ich mir da immer noch das Hintertürchen zwecks Gummi und Fliege, während bis dahin strategische Points gesammelt werden!  Also Prof, nur nicht ausruhen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Also Prof, nur nicht ausruhen!



Petri Heil und keine Bange. Ich versuche es schon bald wieder, hab nur momentan viel um die Ohren.
Mir wäre es eigentlich auch ganz lieb wenn Fische, die die Challenge entscheiden (ob bei Größe oder Gesamtpunktzahl) auch mit Maßband oder Scale fotografiert werden, so wie ich das auch mache. Wenn es letzlich nur um Zentimeter geht, sollte es mMn dann schon genau sein(so wie in der ÜKC).


----------



## rustaweli (27. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Bange ich versuche es schon bald wieder. Hab nur momentan viel um die Ohren.
> Mir wäre es eigentlich auch ganz lieb wenn Fische, die die Challenge entscheiden (ob bei Größe oder Gesamtpunktzahl) auch mit Maßband oder Scale fotografiert werden, so wie ich das auch mache. Wenn es letzlich um um Zentimeter geht, sollte es mMn dann schon genau sein(so wie in der ÜKC).


Kann ich Dir und Anderen jederzeit schicken, oder Ihr mir. So sparen wir uns hier solche Bilder. Kann aber auch jeder posten. 

Prof... wir werden doch nicht leicht nervös?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2022)

Nein. Alles gut.
Das Ergebnis muss am Ende nur nachvollziehbar sein für alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## rustaweli (27. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein. Alles gut.
> Das Ergebnis muss am Ende nur nachvollziehbar sein für alle Teilnehmer.


Hab Dir gerade ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Mescalero (27. November 2022)

Zumindest wenn es um die Wurst geht. Das habter jetzt davon! Wer groß fängt, muss auch messen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (27. November 2022)

Petri allen Döbelisten!
Einen habe ich auch noch
43cm, Grund mit Brotflocke


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Kann keine Bilder einfügen, was ist da los?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Keine Ahnung. Bei mir funktioniert alles.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Bei mir funktioniert alles.


Verzweifle. Hab das Handy am Wasser runtergefahren, no Chance. Jetzt daheim aktualisiert, immer noch so. Hm...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Von Handykram hab ich wenig Ahnung. Geht es vielleicht vom PC?


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Verzweifle. Hab das Handy am Wasser runtergefahren, no Chance. Jetzt daheim aktualisiert, immer noch so. Hm...


Ich kann hier von Handy aus Bilder ins Board laden. Muss am Endgerät liegen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Verzweifle. Hab das Handy am Wasser runtergefahren, no Chance. Jetzt daheim aktualisiert, immer noch so. Hm...


Wie willst du denn Bilder einfügen?

Per Icon oder "Dateien anhängen"


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Hä.. habe jetzt einfach auf die Klammer gedrückt und alle Optionen sind wieder offen. 
War eh nicht so dramatisch. Die Flussgeister scheinen mit Dir zu sein, werter Prof! Kam ans Wasser, machte ein Bild und plante so... 




Werter Prof, falls Sie bei diesem Anblick beginnen zu Zittern, so liegt es wahrlich nicht an der Kälte. Fänge folgen sogleich..... 

Leider ging absolut nichts auf meiner 100% Taktik am Sicherheitsspot. Später folgten noch Einschlafen unter Schneeriesel. Naja, noch ist das Jahr nicht vorbei!


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn Bilder einfügen?
> 
> Per Icon oder "Dateien anhängen"


Geht jetzt. Verstehe es wer da will!


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Geht jetzt. Verstehe es wer da will!


Hi
Das war schon mal Thema im Board.
Wenn man die klammer drückt sind die Funktionen gesperrt die oben in der Menüleiste sind.
Einfügen,Smiley usw.....

Bilder die in der Galerie oder aufm Handy gespeichert sind lassen sich aber trotzdem über Datei anhängen unten einfügen. 
Zumindest bei mir am Android Handy. 

Bin schon öfter auf die komische Klammer gekommen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi
> Das war schon mal Thema im Board.
> Wenn man die klammer drückt sind die Funktionen gesperrt die oben in der Menüleiste sind.
> Einfügen,Smiley usw.....
> ...


Daher hatte ich nach dem Weg gefragt


----------



## Schnubbi (21. Dezember 2022)

Servus miteinander, 

ich bewundere gerade eure Fänge und stelle fest dass sehr viele Fische mit Kunstköder gefangen werden.

ich fische bei mir an einem kleinen Forellenbächlein und konnte noch nie einen Aitel auf Kunstköder Fangen.

Mein Topköder ist Mais und an zweiter Stelle kommt der Wurm .

wie kann das sein ?


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Dezember 2022)

Schnubbi schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> ich bewundere gerade eure Fänge und stelle fest dass sehr viele Fische mit Kunstköder gefangen werden.
> 
> ...


Einfach probieren  .
Wir haben zwei Bäche im Verrein da sind nur Kunstköder erlaubt.
Da beissen aber auch oft große Döbel.
Streamer und Nymphe gehen genauso gut wie Wobbler.
Der Fisch ist nicht in der Wertung.
Nur ein Beispiel Bild .




Gefangen auf einen 5,5cm Wobbler.
Grüße Michi


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Dezember 2022)




----------



## rustaweli (1. Januar 2023)

Liebe Dickkopffans, liebe Beifänger,
ich wünsche Euch allen ein tolles 2023,ohne Sorgen, voller Gesundheit und viel Freude am Wasser!
Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme!
Morgen gen Abend gibt es die aktuelle Tabelle und zudem werden die "Gewinner" bekannt gegeben und alles Weitere zwecks "Dankübergabe" geklärt.
Heute aber mag ich ausspannen, seht es mir nach!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (2. Januar 2023)

rustaweli 
Wahrscheinlich machst du gleich die Ausschreibung für 2023 mit oder? Ist doch ein Abwasch...


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Wahrscheinlich machst du gleich die Ausschreibung für 2023 mit oder? Ist doch ein Abwasch...


Ich muss darüber nachdenken, was ich eigentlich schon länger mache!
Dieser Chubman war mir eine Herzensangelegenheit. Nur konnte ich ihn nicht so leiten und auch selbst ambitioniert verfolgen wie ich mir vornahm, auch zu Eurem Leidwesen. Ükels wissen, vor knapp einem Jahr die unerwartete Sache mit meinem Paps, das ungewollt und gewollt involviert sein in der ekelhaften Ukraine Angelegenheit, Ihr wisst!
So, jetzt die Hosen runter, mag kein ewiges Drumherum mehr! Hinzu kommen gesundheitliche Aspekte, trotz mittleren Alters. Darüber mag ich aber nicht mehr so öffentlich klagen, seit geraumer Zeit lag ich dem Ükel immer wieder mit auf mich bezogenen Problemen in den Ohren. Bekommt langsam ein von mir nicht gewollten Geschmack! Ein paar Sachen sind bei mir nicht in Ordnung, lange Therapien stehen an sowie eine Kur, aber versuchte das Jahr trotz allem mit Pauken und Trompeten zu Ende zu bringen. Auch hier, ob im Kochthread oder sonstwo. Ab und an gab es Andeutungen meinerseits. Aber ich mache mir keinen Kopf und weiß das ich ruhmreich trotz aller Götter Wille da rauskomme, so war es immer! Was mich eher "nebenbei" kaputt macht ist der mittlerweile der vom Spezialisten bestätigte chronische Tinnitus, neben Hörverlust auf einem Ohr. Da bekämpfe ich den Stress, welcher über die Lautstärke entscheidet, neben den anderen geführten Kämpfen an Nebenfronten. Wer weiss, vielleicht rufen da mich die Ahnen. Aber ich bleibe, ich entscheide!
Ansitzen geht fast garnicht mehr, ich fokussiere nur noch meine Ohren. Daher Tenkara Einkauf und mehr Spinnen. Da bin ich so abgelenkt, da kann keine Kur mithalten.
Ich überlege es mir, wirklich und ernsthaft. Wenn nicht, würde ich mich freuen wenn der Chubman weiterhin sein Dasein geniesst in da ehrenwerten Händen! Ich aber muss jedem Stress, und sei es nur gefühlt wegen Aktualisierungen, derzeit aus dem Wege gehen,. Dazu über 70 Begehungstage 2022, neben Vollzeit beiderseits, ich in 3 Schichten, Familien Dad, ....und dazu nach vorheriger Überprüfung "nur" 4 Entnehmungen. Rechtfertige das mal vor dem lieben Herren, Deiner Familie und Dir selbst samt AB, Posten und Zeitaufwand.
Gebt mir Zeit zum Überlegen, oder offene Hände um den Chubman darin abzulegen! Danke!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2023)

Das klingt nicht gut Rusty.
Ich glaube du solltest in jeder Hinsicht kürzer treten und dich mehr um dich selbst kümmern!

Gute Besserung mein Lieber.


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Hör auf Deinen Körper Schota ! 

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und die richtigen Entscheidungen für Dich .
Vor allem nicht grübeln.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2023)

So liebe Chubman Freunde, der Cup 2022 ist zu Ende!
Einen herzlichsten Dank Euch Allen für Eure Teilhabe, Fänge und Übersichten!
Wahnsinn wie die Dickköpfe da von Nord nach Süd, Ost nach West auf und mit verschiedensten Methoden gefangen wurden! Chapeau!
Ich gratuliere hiermit herzlichst Professor Tinca , geniale Leistung! Erstplatzierter so nebenher beim Angeln, klasse! Dann geht ein herzlicher Glückwunsch an Minimax raus, stolzer Dritter mit nebenher gemeldeten Dickkopffängen!
Ihr habt es verdient!
Zweiter wie Größter gehen an mich.
Gottseidank, sonst wäre es nach meinem Empfinden teuer geworden, da sich sonst kein AB Sponsor beteiliegte, leider! Werte Anglerboard Redaktion , da ist noch Luft nach oben!
Lieber Prof, lieber Minimax, falls Ihr mir die Adressen nicht senden wollt, so werde ich die Tage das AB kontaktieren und Euch ein kleines Dankeschön überreichen. Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch ein wenig und Ihr bleibet mir da am Ball!
Herzlichst, Euer Rusti, Shota, rustaweli, Marco!


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2023)




----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Januar 2023)

rustaweli 
Werter Kollege,wenn sich keiner finden sollte und  wenn es nur um die Aktualisierung  dieser Tabelle geht, diese Arbeit nehme ich dir ab, das ist sozusagen im Vorbeigang passiert. Deine Chubman-Doebelist ist so gut eingeschlagen und wir sollten sie weiterführen. 
Dir dann noch ein gesundes Neues und gute Besserung.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Januar 2023)

Marco rustaweli das hast trotz Problemen bestens hinbekommen.
Auf diesem Weg (man muss nicht alles per WhatsApp machen) gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.
LG Gert


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere hiermit herzlichst @Professor Tinca , geniale Leistung! Erstplatzierter so nebenher beim Angeln, klasse! Dann geht ein herzlicher Glückwunsch an @Minimax raus, stolzer Dritter mit nebenher gemeldeten Dickkopffängen!




Dankdanke.
Herzliche Glückwünsche an alle Teilnehmer des Cups.
Tolle Fische und Fotos sind hier zusammengekommen.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Januar 2023)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Erstplatzierten! Stramme Leistung. 

Danke an rustaweli für die Organisation und vorab Hecht100+ für die Bereitschaft, den Chubman weiterzuführen.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Januar 2023)

Danke dir für das tolle Ereignis (Chubman).
rustaweli 

Dir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung..

Liebe Grüße Michi


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (2. Januar 2023)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den erstplazierten. 
Und natürlich allen die mitgemacht haben.
Es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht hier mitzulesen. 
Toll das es weiter geht. 
rustaweli ich wünsche dir alles gute ich denke bei Hecht100+ ist der Chubmann in gute Hände gekommen. Ich drücke allen die beim nächsten mitmachen jetzt schon die Daumen.

Gruß Max


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2023)

Bruder im Geiste, oder mehr im Ohr. 
rustaweli 
Hab seit 20 Jahren beidseitigen Tinnitus. 
Von morgens bis Abends, mal mehr mal weniger, aber ständig. 
Es gibt wenige Tage, da nimmt man es nicht wahr, aber bleibt bei mir ein ständiger Begleiter. 
Man arrangiert sich halbwegs damit. 
Wenn ich durch irgendwas im Flow bin, also das Frontalhirn weniger arbeitet, merk ich nichts. 
Beim fokussierten oder völlig entspannten Angeln, z. B. 
Sport, Lesen, etc. 
Eine wirkliche Therapie für Tinnitus gibt es ja leider nicht. 
Halt nur Selbsttherapie und gewisse Lautstärken zu reduzieren. 
Alles Gute für die Zukunft lieber rusty. 

Und danke für den Chubmann


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ansitzen geht fast garnicht mehr, ich fokussiere nur noch meine Ohren.


Dazu noch was. 
Das ging mir ebenso. 
Das kann man wieder hinbekommen. 
Jetzt wo ich grad dran denke, geht's in den Ohren wieder los. 
Guck jetzt darts und muss mich da richtig reinfallen lassen. Dann wird es wieder besser. 
So, aber genügend OT hier 
Wenn du magst, können wir dazu ja mal schreiben.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Januar 2023)

Hallo rustaweli, bin zwar nicht vertreten im Chubmann aber das hast du gut gemacht, ich freu mich jedesmal wenn wieder ein Döbel gepostet wird.

Hör auf deinen Körper und deine Seele mach das was dich nach vorne bringt ich wünsch dir gute Besserung 



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Werter Kollege,wenn sich keiner finden sollte und wenn es nur um die Aktualisierung dieser Tabelle geht, diese Arbeit nehme ich dir ab,



Das hört sich doch gut  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (3. Januar 2023)

Super Sache. Wir haben das auf dem Zettel und versuchen da was für das kommende Jahr zu organisieren. Versprechen kann ich nichts, aber wir stecken die Köpfe mal zusammen! Tolle Sache und top organisiert. Ein großes Dankeschön dafür an alle, die sich beteiligt haben!!!


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2023)

Guten Morgen, liebe Chubmen Döbelisten,

verzeiht die späte Meldung. Ich möchte mich zuerst beim lieben rustaweli bedanken, für seine Initiative diese tolle und spannende Untersuchung ins Leben gerufenen zu haben, das war Spitze, mein Lieber!




Und, lieber Rusty, weil Du es angesprochen hast: Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung, und viel Gesundheit im neuen Jahr- wie die Vorredner schrieben, bitte achte vor allem auf Leib und Seele. Ich würd gern sagen, kein Fisch ist es wert seine Gesundheit aufs Spiel zu setzen, aber andererseits... Es geht ja um Döbel...

Und schliesslich gratuliere ich Professor Tinca als dem vielseitigsten Chubman und Döbelisten 2022, und wiederum rustaweli der ihm an Forscherdrang kaum nachsteht und uns den prächtigsten Fisch dieses Jahres gezeigt hat- und ich selber freue mich natürlich total, das ich durch Glück und Zufall so nahe zu diesen beiden wahrhaft eifrigen Döbelisten aufschliessen konnte. 
Übrigens finde ichs toll, wie viele hier mitgemacht haben und wahrhaft schöne Johnnies gezeigt haben. Es war eine tolle Veranstaltung, 




In signo squalius cephalus,
Hg 
Minimax


----------

